# NAZISTI.



## Old chensamurai (18 Febbraio 2008)

I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "_DISTURBANO_"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO... 

... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...

... VIGILIAMO, AMICI, AMICHE, AFFINCHE' QUESTI STRACCIONI NON S'IMPADRONISCANO DEL FORUM... IL *PADRE FONDATORE*, AVEVA ESPRESSO IL DESIDERIO CHE MAI, IN QUESTO LUOGO, SI PRATICASSE IL NAZISMO DELLA CENSURA, DELL'OSTRACISMO, DEL PROCESSO, DELLA CONDANNA... COSI E' SOTTO IL POTERE DI ADMIN-ZEUS... COSI' DOVRA' SEMPRE ESSERE...

*VIVA LA LIBERTA'* ​


----------



## Old casa71 (18 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "_DISTURBANO_"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO...
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...


Chen scusa ma nella pausa hai bevuto?





Scusa ma è troppo.......


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "_DISTURBANO_"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO...
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...

















BUFFONE....si caga sottto.....che figura barbina...


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Chen scusa ma nella pausa hai bevuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatitati (18 Febbraio 2008)

fregola? nani? ballerine obese?


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 
bene...sta perdendo colpi attimo dopo attimo...e pure la poca credibilità che  aveva.....


----------



## Old Jigoro Kano (18 Febbraio 2008)

Chensamurai, mi fai la cortesia di chiudere il thread di benvenuto che hai aperto per me. Lo apprezzo, però non mi va di vedere il mio nick associato a cose di cui so meno di niente.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bene...sta perdendo colpi attimo dopo attimo...e pure la poca credibilità che  aveva.....


Non so se ridere o piangere per la condizione di certi esseri...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

*MISTIFICAZIONE?!?!?*



chensamurai ha detto:


> I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, *VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "DISTURBANO".*.. CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO...
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...


*TROVA DOVE E' SCRITTO CIO' CHE CON TANTA VEEMENZA SOSTIENI!*

*RIPORTALO QUI, ORA, SE SEI UN UOMO E NON UN QUAQQUARAQUA'!*

*DIMOSTRA CHE L'INTENTO SIA DIVERSO DALL'ARGINARE ED EMARGINARE LA MALDICENZA, LA MANCANZA DI RISPETTO, L'INDECOROSO SPETTACOLO DI SPUTTANAMENTI VARI DI ALCUNI!*

*FALLO QUI, ADESSO O SE NO*

*TACI!*​


----------



## Old Cat (18 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> fregola? nani? ballerine obese?


 
dimentichi le frittole e la biscia nana strisssia


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so se ridere o piangere per la condizione di certi esseri...


 
dovrebbero iniziare a cantare :

*Siamo rimasti* *in tre, tre briganti* e tre somari sulla strada longa longa di Girgenti. *...*


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "_DISTURBANO_"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO...
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...



ah Samurai, ma vedi n'annartene, anzi no rimanici co' li stronzi amici tua, che c'ho altri siluri che m'avanzano.....

a me poi sta storia che tu insegni all'universita' nun me convince, nun te conoscheno, ma so' curioso de sape',  all'universita' i parassiti che truffano come li sbattono fora, con aplomb british o a sputazzi???


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

*qualcuno....*

mi spiega?
o devo leggere qualche discussione in particolare????


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> mi spiega?
> o devo leggere qualche discussione in particolare????


 
ben tornata!
sei venuta a rimpinguare il numero??Da 3 a 4


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ben tornata!
> sei venuta a rimpinguare il numero*??Da 3 a 4*


di che?
grazie per il bentornata, anche se la sensazione è che sei sgradevolissima, e scusa per la sincerità. Stando a quel che ho potuto leggere in questi giorni, è una qualità che qui non abbonda...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> di che?
> grazie per il bentornata, anche se la sensazione è che sei sgradevolissima, e scusa per la sincerità. Stando a quel che ho potuto leggere in questi giorni, è una qualità che qui non abbonda...


non mi pare tu sappia abbastanza del forum da poterti permetere di esprimere un giudizio e sparare a zero.
Io con la mia coscienza sono a posto, ma se c'è una cos ache distrugge il forum sono innanzitutto i giudizi affrettati. La sincerità, poi, è una scelta individuale. 
Si potrebbe anche dare un contributo significativo mantenendo il riserbo su di sè, non siamo noi a dover giudicare. E giudicare è l'altro problema che sta imperversando qui, per cui direi che è ora di smetterla e di preoccuparsi ognuno di se stesso, prima di sparare sugli altri.
Chiarito ciò, se hai voglai di parlare di te, fallo, se hai voglia di leggere, pure, ma se vieni per chiedere il riassunto delle puntate precedenti, sappi che si sta pensando di rendere moderato il forum. Tutto il resto delle informazioni dovrai trarlo da sola, perchè la verità non è mai quella che ti raccontano, ma quella che ti costruisci informandoti.
Bentornata.


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non mi pare tu sappia abbastanza del forum da poterti permetere di esprimere un giudizio e sparare a zero.
> Io con la mia coscienza sono a posto, ma se c'è una cos ache distrugge il forum sono innanzitutto i giudizi affrettati. La sincerità, poi, è una scelta individuale.
> Si potrebbe anche dare un contributo significativo mantenendo il riserbo su di sè, non siamo noi a dover giudicare. E giudicare è l'altro problema che sta imperversando qui, per cui direi che è ora di smetterla e di preoccuparsi ognuno di se stesso, prima di sparare sugli altri.
> Chiarito ciò, se hai voglai di parlare di te, fallo, se hai voglia di leggere, pure, ma se vieni per chiedere il riassunto delle puntate precedenti, sappi che si sta pensando di rendere moderato il forum. Tutto il resto delle informazioni dovrai trarlo da sola, perchè la verità non è mai quella che ti raccontano, ma quella che ti costruisci informandoti.
> Bentornata.


scusa, ma non mi rivolgevo a te; semplicemente la signora in questione mi ha accolta....anzi non mi ha accolta. Io sono entrata in questo luogo aprendo un thread e presentandomi in maniera civile e cordiale, come nella mia indole...
lei con me civile e cordiale non lo è stata.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> scusa, ma non mi rivolgevo a te; semplicemente la signora in questione mi ha accolta....anzi non mi ha accolta. Io sono entrata in questo luogo aprendo un thread e presentandomi in maniera civile e cordiale, come nella mia indole...
> lei con me civile e cordiale non lo è stata.


ma per parlare con lei hai aggredito tutto il forum. Qeusta è una piccola casa per me e non lo tollero. 
Sì, mi ricordo della tua presentazione... sbaglio o ci sono ancora cose non dette? Come mai qui? cosa ti ci porta?


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma per parlare con lei hai aggredito tutto il forum. Qeusta è una piccola casa per me e non lo tollero.
> Sì, mi ricordo della tua presentazione... sbaglio o ci sono ancora cose non dette? Come mai qui? cosa ti ci porta?


grande non credo di aver aggredito nessuno. Nella mia presentazione ho detto tutto; nello stesso thread ho spiegato come sono approdata qui.
Così come ho detto, in realtà non ricordo parlando con chi, che la mia vita sentimentale non è sempre stata una passeggiata, però con la voglia di superare gli ostacoli, con l'amore per il mio uomo e con il desiderio di essere felice ho appianato tutto. Ma ne ho sudate tante di camicie. Ormai è tutto risolto da qualche anno, al costo di sforzi sovrumani e ne sono felice...
Non avevo problemi di tradimenti. Mio marito ha avuto problemi di tossicodipendenza ed ha avuto un tumore : da entrambi pare sia uscito completamente, solo il tempo lo dirà. Abbiamo un bimbo che tra poco compirà un anno ed è tra le cose migliori che abbiamo fatto insieme. Tutto qui, niente di eclatante.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> scusa, ma non mi rivolgevo a te; semplicemente la signora in questione mi ha accolta....anzi non mi ha accolta. Io sono entrata in questo luogo aprendo un thread e presentandomi in maniera civile e cordiale, come nella mia indole...
> lei con me civile e cordiale non lo è stata.


 
senti sbrigati ad andartene così i tuoi amici poi si lamentano che ne ho cacciata un'altra...che bello non vedo l'ora..


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senti sbrigati ad andartene così i tuoi amici poi si lamentano che ne ho cacciata un'altra...che bello non vedo l'ora..


tu hai qualche problema e lo hai con me per ragionamenti che hai fatto in quella che in una persona normale dovrebbe essere una testa che contiene materia grigia, ma che nel tuo caso contiene solo segatura.
Sei inutilmente e gratuitamente ostile, oltre che decisamente ineducata.
ti considero quasi degna del mio tempo; vado a leggermi qualche tuo post così tento di capire perchè sei tanto acida.


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

elettra ha detto:


> tu hai qualche problema e lo hai con me per ragionamenti che hai fatto in quella che in una persona normale dovrebbe essere una testa che contiene materia grigia, ma che nel tuo caso contiene solo segatura.
> Sei inutilmente e gratuitamente ostile, oltre che decisamente ineducata.
> ti considero quasi degna del mio tempo; vado a leggermi qualche tuo post così tento di capire perchè sei tanto acida.


ma come..li hai già letti l'altra sera...ah no..li hai solo riportati su


----------



## Old elettra (18 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma come..li hai già letti l'altra sera...ah no..li hai solo riportati su


che significa li ho riportati su?


----------



## Old Holly (18 Febbraio 2008)

Cioè, fatemi capire... adesso chiunque si iscriva a questo forum è Lei?
Ho detto adesso, ma forse sbaglio, sta cosa va avanti da mo' !!!!
Mi viene il forte dubbio che lo stesso abbiate pensato di me!
Ma guarda un po' .....


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> senti sbrigati ad andartene così i tuoi amici poi si lamentano che ne ho cacciata un'altra...che bello non vedo l'ora..


Dererum...dai...non basto io... e qualcun altro?


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dererum...dai...non basto io... e qualcun altro?


 
vi stavo tenendo la manina!!


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Cioè, fatemi capire... adesso chiunque si iscriva a questo forum è Lei?
> Ho detto adesso, ma forse sbaglio, sta cosa va avanti da mo' !!!!
> Mi viene il forte dubbio che lo stesso abbiate pensato di me!
> Ma guarda un po' .....


no tranquilla!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Cioè, fatemi capire... adesso chiunque si iscriva a questo forum è Lei?
> Ho detto adesso, ma forse sbaglio, sta cosa va avanti da mo' !!!!
> Mi viene il forte dubbio che lo stesso abbiate pensato di me!
> Ma guarda un po' .....


Holly, diciamo che purtroppo si è innescata una spirale di sospetto...che si sta cercando di spezzare con qualche intervento...per qualcuno fascista, per altri solo di buon senso...

Speriamo che presto ritorni la calma e la serenità!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Febbraio 2008)

*Dererum*

Meno male, allora mi ero sbagliata, grazie


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Meno male, allora mi ero sbagliata, grazie


 
Vai tranquilla....nel tuo primo thread sono stata la prima ad averti risposto in maniera dubbiosa..ma ora so che non puoi essere un clone....saresti la numero 5....e i fantastici erano solo 4


----------



## Old Holly (18 Febbraio 2008)

Mi ricordo Dere, comunque mi sento meglio adesso che mi hai rassicurata!
Ora vado a preparare la cena, ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (18 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi ricordo Dere, comunque mi sento meglio adesso che mi hai rassicurata!
> Ora vado a preparare la cena, ciao


 
ciao ciao!


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Speriamo che presto ritorni la calma e la serenità!


Lo spero tanto anch'io.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2008)

*pimpi*

dovremmo ricordare che la serenità è un stato interiore a noi, che si nutre e si alimenta indipendentemente dalle circostanze esterne.

ma io bannerei lo stesso


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dovremmo ricordare che la serenità è un stato interiore a noi, che si nutre e si alimenta indipendentemente dalle circostanze esterne.
> 
> ma io bannerei lo stesso


Ma te .... sei NAZI o FASCI ?!?!?


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA _FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA_, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "_DISTURBANO_"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI _ADMIN_-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI _DEI_... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO...
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...


 
Hai tuttta la liberta di sparare cazzate nel troiaio che è diventato questo Forum.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Cioè, fatemi capire... adesso chiunque si iscriva a questo forum è Lei?
> Ho detto adesso, ma forse sbaglio, sta cosa va avanti da mo' !!!!
> Mi viene il forte dubbio che lo stesso abbiate pensato di me!
> Ma guarda un po' .....


 
vi presento un altro mio clone 

	
	
		
		
	


	













si si, certo che tu sei tristano, avevi dubbi forse?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *I NAZISTI STANNO TENTANDO DI OCCUPARE QUESTO FORUM... IN PIENA FREGOLA SANZIONATORIA, VOGLIONO ARRESTARE, PROCESSARE, CONDANNARE E GIUSTIZIARE I NICK CHE "DISTURBANO"... CHIAMO A RACCOLTA TUTTI COMBATTENTI PER LA LIBERTA'... RISTABILIAMO IL DOMINIO TERROTORIALE DI ADMIN-ZEUS, L'UNICA AUTORITA' CHE SIAMO DISPOSTI A RICONOSCERE... QUANDO I GIGANTI TENTARONO LA SCALATA ALL'OLIMPO, VENNERO SPAZZATI VIA DAGLI DEI... TIFEO, CAPO DEI GIGANTI, VENNE IMPRIGIONATO SOTTO L'EPOMEO... *
> 
> ... QUI, INVECE, TRATTANDOSI DI _NANI RITARDATI E DI BALLERINE OBESE_, PENSO CHE BASTI UNA _DIVINA SCOREGGIA_ A SPAZZARLI VIA TUTTI... A RIMANDARLI NELLE LORO TANE... _CORNA COMPRESE_...
> 
> ...
















































NO PASARAN!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> NO PASARAN!





































ciao MM sole pure oggi da te?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ciao MM sole pure oggi da te?


Ciao MK! Si bellissima giornata di sole...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao MK! Si bellissima giornata di sole...


Pure qui, a Nebbiolandia. Fa freddo però...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Pure qui, a Nebbiolandia. Fa freddo però...


Freddino anche qui...ma in serata mi riscaldo...oggi gioca la maggica col Real Madrid!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Freddino anche qui...ma in serata mi riscaldo...oggi gioca la maggica col Real Madrid!


La maggica chi?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La maggica chi?


LA ROMA!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> LA ROMA!


Mon dieu... ehm io sono multietnica pure nel calcio, mezza juventina e mezza interista... La Roma no... però sempre meglio della Lazio...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *TROVA DOVE E' SCRITTO CIO' CHE CON TANTA VEEMENZA SOSTIENI!*
> 
> *RIPORTALO QUI, ORA, SE SEI UN UOMO E NON UN QUAQQUARAQUA'!*
> 
> ...


ah. quindi è solo una questione di forma... buono a sapersi...
perché le maldicenze viaggiano -non sempre in chiaro- ma viaggiano assai, caro Fedi.
quindi per te salvare la forma equivale a salvare il forum. io non la vedo esattamente così, poi fate come vi pare.
certo è che con la censura o l'oscurantismo non si va mai molto lontano...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. quindi è solo una questione di forma... buono a sapersi...
> perché le maldicenze viaggiano -non sempre in chiaro- ma viaggiano assai, caro Fedi.
> quindi per te salvare la forma equivale a salvare il forum. io non la vedo esattamente così, poi fate come vi pare.
> certo è che con la censura o l'oscurantismo non si va mai molto lontano...


Anna stai cambiando pure tu? La censura è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mon dieu... ehm io sono multietnica pure nel calcio, mezza juventina e mezza interista... La Roma no... però sempre meglio della *Lazio*...


bleah...orrore.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque quelle che citi tu sono simpatie...si può esser davvero tifosi di una sola squadra...e quella non cambia mai nella vita!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bleah...orrore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bambina adoravo il calcio, poi la passione è calata... Mi sembra tutto falso, troppi soldi troppi interessi, mah...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Da bambina adoravo il calcio, poi la passione è calata... Mi sembra tutto falso, troppi soldi troppi interessi, mah...


Quelli purtroppo stanno rovinando tutto, non solo il calcio...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quelli purtroppo stanno rovinando tutto, non solo il calcio...


Verissimo MM. Pensa poi qui, in quella che una volta era la capitale morale d'Italia...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m*

M.m nooooo!Una persona seria e composta come te tifa roma?Nooo dai scrivimi che è uno scherzo dai....


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Verissimo MM. Pensa poi qui, in quella che una volta era la capitale morale d'Italia...


Guarda MK, purtroppo capitali morali in Italia ormai non se ne vedono da nessuna parte...forse ora la città che metaforicamente rappresenta meglio il paese è Napoli.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> M.m nooooo!Una persona seria e composta come te tifa roma?Nooo dai scrivimi che è uno scherzo dai....


Leziale???


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda MK, purtroppo capitali morali in Italia ormai non se ne vedono da nessuna parte...forse ora la città che metaforicamente rappresenta meglio il pase è Napoli.


Da un po' non giro per l'Italia ma l'impressione che ho, guardando la gente, è che ci siano rassegnazione e tristezza un po' ovunque. Che si tiri a campare in qualche modo, soprattutto calpestando i diritti degli altri. Nel resto d'Europa si respira un'altra aria...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna stai cambiando pure tu? La censura è un'altra cosa...


si parte da questo per arrivare ad altro... io non sono cambiata mai, cara MK... tanto è vero che in dol ho piantato un casino tale quando hanno bannato i primi ... che sono stata bannata pure io...
e qui rifarei lo stesso.
guarda ora in che stati è ridotto quel forum... anche là, se ben ricordi, davano la colpa ai soliti. spariti noi, sparito tutto. sono sempre i soliti 4 gatti a scrivere e di nuovi iscritti manco l'ombra; anzi sì, ogni tanto qualcuno arriva per poi andarsene...
vedi, bisognerebbe provare a ragionare su di un altro livello... normare un forum di questo tipo è come condannarlo a morte.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *si parte da questo per arrivare ad altro*... io non sono cambiata mai, cara MK... tanto è vero che in dol ho piantato un casino tale quando hanno bannato i primi ... che sono stata bannata pure io...
> e qui rifarei lo stesso.
> guarda ora in che stati è ridotto quel forum...
> vedi, bisognerebbe provare a ragionare su di un altro livello... *normare un forum di questo tipo è come condannarlo a morte*.


Quello che sostengo anch'io.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*laziale?*

No!tifo NAPOLI....però ho una forte antipatia per la roma.....troppa boria,poco equilibrio,.....vabbè ma tu con la roma che c'entri?A Libano ma che stai a ffà?


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si parte da questo per arrivare ad altro...


Non sono d'accordo Anna. Ma questo, ovviamente, non cambia nulla. Ognuno libero di pensare quello che vuole.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si parte da questo per arrivare ad altro... io non sono cambiata mai, cara MK... tanto è vero che *in dol ho piantato un casino tale quando hanno bannato i primi ... che sono stata bannata pure io...
> e qui rifarei lo stesso.*
> guarda ora in che stati è ridotto quel forum... anche là, se ben ricordi, davano la colpa ai soliti. spariti noi, sparito tutto. sono sempre i soliti 4 gatti a scrivere e di nuovi iscritti manco l'ombra; anzi sì, ogni tanto qualcuno arriva per poi andarsene...
> vedi, bisognerebbe provare a ragionare su di un altro livello... normare un forum di questo tipo è come condannarlo a morte.



Anna non fare paragoni, perche' la situazione/contesto e' diverso.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!tifo NAPOLI....però ho una forte antipatia per la roma.....troppa boria,poco equilibrio,.....vabbè ma tu con la roma che c'entri?A Libano ma che stai a ffà?


Che c'entro??? Mi' madre è romana de roma, so' nato a Roma, c'ho vissuto e lavorato! A'Scalò..te abbasta?


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> . tanto è vero che in dol ho piantato un casino tale quando hanno bannato i primi ... che sono stata bannata pure io...


 
In Dol avevo fatto scrivere che esprimevo solidarietà ai compagni bannati. E sono stata bannata pure io. Se all'epoca fossi stata da sola non sarebbe successo. Ma meglio così, mi diverto molto di più in questo forum. Dove il livello è molto più alto.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*M:m*

E vabbè libano me tokka stà a catena...guarda che dandi e bufalo sta cosa tua la pieranno male....sta attento al sorcio e fatte li c... tua!!Vabbè su questo te perdono!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo Anna. Ma questo, ovviamente, non cambia nulla. Ognuno libero di pensare quello che vuole.


non sei d'accordo sul fatto che questo forum deve restare libero?
l'ho detto: fate come volete... ma guarda che Fa aveva la vista lunga su molte cose e se aveva deciso così, quando lo ha fondato, è perché sapeva che un forum vive anche di momenti di questo tipo (vedi dol...esperienza insegna...) ma vive anche di più delle voci di quanti scrivono sia sclerando che piangendo che maledicendo che facendosi su due risate che di buoni propositi, soprattutto se poi si tende a ricondurre il forum non a quello per cui era vocato ma ad un circolo di perbenisti... se no si faceva prima a chiamarlo pentiti.net............


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sei d'accordo sul fatto che questo forum deve restare libero?
> l'ho detto: fate come volete... ma guarda che Fa aveva la vista lunga su molte cose e se aveva deciso così, quando lo ha fondato, è perché sapeva che un forum vive anche di momenti di questo tipo (vedi dol...esperienza insegna...) ma vive anche di più delle voci di quanti scrivono sia sclerando che piangendo che maledicendo che facendosi su due risate che di buoni propositi, soprattutto se poi si tende a ricondurre il forum non a quello per cui è stato vocato ma ad un circolo di perbenisti... se non si faceva prima a chiamarlo pentiti.net............


Io non ho nessun problema a seguire delle regole di convivenza civile. Non uso il forum come sfogo personale ma come luogo di discussione. Ti sembra che si discuta ultimamente?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè libano me tokka stà a catena...guarda che dandi e bufalo sta cosa tua la pieranno male....sta attento al sorcio e fatte li c... tua!!Vabbè su questo te perdono!!!


io so' l'imperatore...e l'imperatore nun paga nè pegno nè buffi...aricordajelo a quei du' 'nfami!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In Dol avevo fatto scrivere che esprimevo solidarietà ai compagni bannati. E sono stata bannata pure io. Se all'epoca fossi stata da sola non sarebbe successo. Ma meglio così, mi diverto molto di più in questo forum. Dove il livello è molto più alto.


cioè, se non c'era jdm di mezzo tu non avresti fatto nulla?
scusa, ma è questo che traspare...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sei d'accordo sul fatto che questo forum deve restare libero?
> l'ho detto: fate come volete... ma guarda che Fa aveva la vista lunga su molte cose e se aveva deciso così, quando lo ha fondato, è perché sapeva che un forum vive anche di momenti di questo tipo (vedi dol...esperienza insegna...) ma vive anche di più delle voci di quanti scrivono sia sclerando che piangendo che maledicendo che facendosi su due risate che di buoni propositi, soprattutto se poi si tende a ricondurre il forum non a quello per cui era vocato ma ad un circolo* di perbenisti...* se no si faceva prima a chiamarlo pentiti.net............








 sob.


anna, rilassati su.era una cazzata questa tanto per alleggerire il tono.


io non considero la mia posizione perbenista, perchè ai limiti della diffamazione e della calunnia è la stessa legge che pone precisi paletti.

come te ragionavano altri qui . anche io stessa mesi fa mi sono espressa a favore contrario.

considerando pero' che il tempo, non mi ha dato ragione, preferirei che un paio di nik venissero eliminati almeno temporaneamente.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> io so' l'imperatore...e l'imperatore nun paga nè pegno nè buffi...aricordajelo a quei du' 'nfami!


la scena in cui viene accoltellato dall'infame...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sob.


sob? dimmi te se una può capire il senso di questa risposta...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scena in cui viene accoltellato dall'infame...


Si, quella merda di Gemito...quanto mi ha fatto incazzare!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non ho nessun problema a seguire delle regole di convivenza civile. Non uso il forum come sfogo personale ma come luogo di discussione. Ti sembra che si discuta ultimamente?


anzi, tu sei una che è non è mai scesa a certi livelli... sei sempre stata più che educata con tutti.
ma io non sono te. a me se giraro girano e cosa facciamo?
esiste una formula magica che ci renda tutti belli educati e civili?
volete un forum in cui scrivano solo persone come te?
fatelo.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> si parte da questo per arrivare ad altro... io non sono cambiata mai, cara MK... tanto è vero che* in dol ho piantato un casino tale quando hanno bannato i primi ... che sono stata bannata pure io...
> e qui rifarei lo stesso.*
> guarda ora in che stati è ridotto quel forum... anche là, se ben ricordi, davano la colpa ai soliti. spariti noi, sparito tutto. sono sempre i soliti 4 gatti a scrivere e di nuovi iscritti manco l'ombra; anzi sì, ogni tanto qualcuno arriva per poi andarsene...
> vedi, bisognerebbe provare a ragionare su di un altro livello... normare un forum di questo tipo è come condannarlo a morte.



Anna non fare paragoni, perche' la situazione/contesto e' diverso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Stai sbagliando Annare'


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

scusate l'ignoranza ma cos'è o cos'era dol?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> scusate l'ignoranza ma cos'è o cos'era dol?


ecco: http://forum.divorzionline.it/


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

e NO LI DEBITI DE GIOCO SE PAGANO LIBANO...NUN CE PROVà.........!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sei d'accordo sul fatto che questo forum deve restare libero?
> l'ho detto: fate come volete... ma guarda che Fa aveva la vista lunga su molte cose e se aveva deciso così, quando lo ha fondato, è perché sapeva che un forum vive anche di momenti di questo tipo (vedi dol...esperienza insegna...) *ma vive anche di più delle voci di quanti scrivono sia sclerando che piangendo che maledicendo che facendosi su due risate che di buoni propositi, *soprattutto se poi si tende a ricondurre il forum non a quello per cui era vocato ma ad un circolo di perbenisti... se no si faceva prima a chiamarlo pentiti.net............


 
E cosa impedirebbe questo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Continuare a parlare di censura è solo pretestuoso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Così come il voler indicare nel voler riprendere e contenere atteggiamenti scorretti una mancanza di libertà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La differenza sta sempre fra libertà e libertinaggio....se non si vorrà l'intervento dei moderatori, basterà non spargere lettame in giro...cosa cambierebbe a quel punto?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> e NO LI DEBITI DE GIOCO SE PAGANO LIBANO...NUN CE PROVà.........!!


...l'imperatori no!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E cosa impedirebbe questo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E' qui che sclerano.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

Dubito personalmente che Fa sarebbe contento di questo... democrazia non e' la legge del piu' forte... al momento questo e' cio' che regna in questo forum... chi insulta di piu'... chi sputtana di piu'... chi ravana di piu'... 

La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna non fare paragoni, perche' la situazione/contesto e' diverso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il contesto è diverso, senza dubbio... ma sei così sicura che a Fa adrebbe bene quello che si vuole fare qua?
io mica tanto...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Dubito personalmente che Fa sarebbe contento di questo... democrazia non e' la legge del piu' forte... al momento questo e' cio' che regna in questo forum... chi insulta di piu'... chi sputtana di piu'... chi ravana di piu'...
> 
> La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI... *


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il contesto è diverso, senza dubbio... ma sei così sicura che a Fa adrebbe bene quello che si vuole fare qua?
> io mica tanto...


Se ci fosse stato FA li avrebbe gia presi a calci nel CULO, stanne certa


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito personalmente che Fa sarebbe contento di questo... democrazia non e' la legge del piu' forte... al momento questo e' cio' che regna in questo forum... chi insulta di piu'... chi sputtana di piu'... chi ravana di piu'...
> 
> La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI...


Non sono d'accordo letti...la libertà dei molti non è affatto messa in discussione. Ci si sente limitati (da insulti o beceri pettegolezzi) solo se si è limitati. 
Se poi si ritiene che il forum abbia bisogno di moderazione, e democraticamente si decide per un passo simile, è un altro discorso. 
Ma parlare di carenze di libertà mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> e NO LI DEBITI DE GIOCO SE PAGANO LIBANO...NUN CE PROVà.........!!


ma sì va parliamo del Libano...
se non altro fra loro erano tutti solidali... per non parlare di quello che chiamavano il nero che se ne stava per le sue ma quando c'era da fare "gruppo" non si tirava mai indietro...
erano dalla parte sbagliata... ma non erano sbagliati i loro valori di amicizia.
altro film stupendo, più o meno sullo stesso genere è Blow... depp è a dir poco da oscar...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo letti...la libertà dei molti non è affatto messa in discussione. Ci si sente limitati (da insulti o beceri pettegolezzi) solo se si è limitati.
> Se poi si ritiene che il forum abbia bisogno di moderazione, e democraticamente si decide per un passo simile, è un altro discorso.
> Ma parlare di carenze di libertà mi sembra assurdo.


La Liberta' e' un bene prezioso e va difeso ... il libertinaggio e' un abusare della liberta', cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo letti...la libertà dei molti non è affatto messa in discussione. Ci si sente limitati (da insulti o beceri pettegolezzi) solo se si è limitati.
> Se poi si ritiene che il forum abbia bisogno di moderazione, e democraticamente si decide per un passo simile, è un altro discorso.
> *Ma parlare di carenze di libertà mi sembra assurdo.*


A me no Molti... ne mi sento una persona limitata... solo non mi sento piu' a mio agio se ogni 5 minuti bisogna o schivare un attacco... o leggere boiate che non sono ne intelligenti ne originali... alla fine passa la voglia di partecipare...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il contesto è diverso, senza dubbio... ma sei così sicura che a Fa adrebbe bene quello che si vuole fare qua?
> io mica tanto...


di quello ch epuo ' pensare Fa..in questo momento non ci importa...raga..lassiam perdere...non spostiamo il problema..che manco Fa sapeva cosa avrebbe pensato o detto il giorno dopo...la sua è una viva intelligenza dinamica 

	
	
		
		
	


	





*anna*
ti chiedo: se una tua lettera o un accadimento personale venisse sbattuto qui, in publico, al di là della importanza dei contenuti, non considereresti qùuesto gesto inopportuno e sicuramente sgradevole? puoi decidere TU, cosa dire e come dirlo di te stessa?


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La Liberta' e' un bene prezioso e va difeso ... il libertinaggio e' un abusare della liberta', cosa ben diversa.


Lo dice pure Bush...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo dice pure Bush...


Non mi riferivo alla merda che c'e' in giro.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo dice pure Bush...


Bush ne manipola il significato Molti... distingui i contesti


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me no Molti... ne mi sento una persona limitata... solo non mi sento piu' a mio agio se ogni 5 minuti bisogna o schivare un attacco... o leggere boiate che non sono ne intelligenti ne originali... alla fine passa la voglia di partecipare...


Letti, secondo me ti autolimiti se non ti senti a tuo agio a scrivere quel che pensi alla maggioranza, per attacchi di pochi nick che ritieni perfetti idioti. 
Quanto poi a non sentirti a tuo agio nel leggere boiate che definisci poco intelligenti o non originali...qui preferisco davvero non commentare.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Te lo dico perchè qua sopra ti vedo un'amica, stai andando nella direzione che, consciamente o no, desiderano proprio quelli che ti stanno sulle palle...e sbagli!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bush ne manipola il significato Molti... distingui i contesti


Anche qui viene fatto...distinguo bene, letti, IMHO.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> scusate l'ignoranza ma cos'è o cos'era dol?


ecco se vuoi, fatti un giro al link che ti ha postato mari' e se gironzolando dai anche un'occhiata a chip80 etcetcetc...sterminator... te fai un quadro preciso, non vorrei farmi altri amici, me basteno...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo alla merda che c'e' in giro.


Si, ma se li citi...


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2008)

Scrivere è un piacere. Non scrivo per tigna su questo forum, e neanche perchè mi pagano.
Ha ragione Lettrice: dopo un pò ( anzi un pò tanto) passa la voglia.
E' come accendere la tele e vedere solo reality e aperture di pacchi. Dopo un pochino, la tieni spenta...o quasi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*M.M*

Senti m.m io sarei contrario a qualsiasi tipo di regolamentazione..dico sarei...perchè attualmente credo sia stato superato ogni limite...qui non si insulta più moltimodi od oscuro...qui si insultano le persone che ci son dietro...qui si insinuano nefandezze sulle persone....il salto di qualità e notevole..e credo che un intervento ci debba essere...!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma se li citi...


suvvvia ... sono famosi, le TIBBU' li fanno vedere ogni giorno


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Letti, secondo me ti autolimiti se non ti senti a tuo agio a scrivere quel che pensi alla maggioranza, per attacchi di pochi nick che ritieni perfetti idioti.
> Quanto poi a non sentirti a tuo agio nel leggere boiate che definisci poco intelligenti o non originali...qui preferisco davvero non commentare.
> 
> 
> ...


Moltimodi ora invece me le stai facendo girare tu le scatole... non mi autolimito... sono mesi che sto qua dentro... si e' provato TUTTO... ora sono vagamente stanca... lo capisci bene... non lo capisci non so che dirti!!!

Credo che cambieresti radicalmente idea se ci fossi tu al posto di altri... se fosse la tua vita privata sbeffeggiata... Comunque concludo qui con te.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*lettrice*

Tardi ma ci sei arrivata.....!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ora invece me le stai facendo girare tu le scatole... non mi autolimito... sono mesi che sto qua dentro... si e' provato TUTTO... ora sono vagamente stanca... lo capisci bene... non lo capisci non so che dirti!!!
> 
> *Credo che cambieresti radicalmente idea se ci fossi tu al posto di altri...* se fosse la tua vita privata sbeffeggiata... Comunque concludo qui con te.


Ci sono stato, cara mia...e me la sono cavata da solo senza invocare censure o moderazioni. A volte anche sbagliando, nei termini. E chiedendo scusa.
Comunque, la tua reazione è davvero appropriata a chi vuole riportare il forum verso la calma e la tranquillità. Chiudo anche io, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti m.m io sarei contrario a qualsiasi tipo di regolamentazione..dico sarei...perchè attualmente credo sia stato superato ogni limite...qui non si insulta più moltimodi od oscuro...qui si insultano le persone che ci son dietro...qui si insinuano nefandezze sulle persone....il salto di qualità e notevole..e credo che un intervento ci debba essere...!!!


oscuro, io credo proprio di no....ma se la maggioranza decide così, benissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito personalmente che Fa sarebbe contento di questo... democrazia non e' la legge del piu' forte... al momento questo e' cio' che regna in questo forum... chi insulta di piu'... chi sputtana di piu'... chi ravana di piu'...
> 
> La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI...


guarda che per quello che ho conosciuto io Fa di la, a sto punto non si sarebbe assolutamente arrivati proprio perche' si lamento' e contesto' un kazzone (er solito... diventato anche mio amico poi 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  )   che gli sputtano' pure i dati personali (nome e kognome) ed il giro d'email vorticoso che girava, mancando i messaggi privati, ma aggiungo anche che prima de tira' la katena del cesso, si sarebbe trastullato per benino (anche lui....)


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono stato, cara mia...e me la sono cavata da solo senza invocare censure o moderazioni. A volte anche sbagliando, nei termini. E chiedendo scusa.
> Comunque, la tua reazione è davvero appropriata a chi vuole riportare il forum verso la *calma e la tranquillità*. Chiudo anche io, non preoccuparti.


ALLA DECENZA M&M ... SOLO ALLA DECENZA


E' TROPPO???


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*mi fà piacere*

Mi fà piacere notare come persone che mi hanno sempre dato del visionario...adesso si preoccupino della vita pvt sbeffeggiata....mi sto prendendo le mie porche soddisfazioni...adesso devo solo prendere quel coniglio...poi posso pure andarmene....!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ALLA DECENZA M&M ... SOLO ALLA DECENZA
> 
> 
> E' TROPPO???


Questo lo dici tu...rispetto la tua idea ma non la condivido affatto. Fai lo stesso, per favore.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*m.m*

Ok quindi lasceresti tutto così?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fà piacere notare come persone che mi hanno sempre dato del visionario...adesso si preoccupino della vita pvt sbeffeggiata....mi sto prendendo le mie porche soddisfazioni...*adesso devo solo prendere quel coniglio*...poi posso pure andarmene....!!!


io al posto tuo impiegherei il mio tempo in ben altro a meno che non sei pure rekkia ed anche per questo t'ha sfankulato tu' moje...



























ao' so' 'mpegnato.... rassegnate...







































percio' se ce fai a tutti ciao ciao con la manina, t'assicuro che nun te considerano mezzasega, ....

vero forummmmmm???


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu...rispetto la tua idea ma non la condivido affatto. Fai lo stesso, per favore.


Cosa vuoi che ti dica ... ti piace sta musica? e ballla, ballllla ... io mi astengo

Godetevelo fino in fondo QUESTO forum, e' VOSTRO, SOLO VOSTRO.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*blas bla bla*

Bla bla bla....er siuno da fuga fà bla bla bla...corri corri..!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dubito personalmente che Fa sarebbe contento di questo... democrazia non e' la legge del piu' forte... al momento questo e' cio' che regna in questo forum... chi insulta di piu'... chi sputtana di piu'... chi ravana di piu'...
> 
> La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI...


 
Straquoto.Non si può affacciarsi qui e leggere certe porcate....mutandine..culetti e chi più ne ha più ne metta...per non parlare degli insulti, delle frasi razziste e incivili, delle grida violente di chi non trova altro modo per sostenere le proprie opinioni....basta...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bla bla bla....er siuno da fuga fà bla bla bla...corri corri..!!!


Smettila.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*il forum*

Il forum non è di nessuno...ma se vi accomodate fuori nessuno vi rimpiange...anzi....anche perchè qui avete solo che rotto le palle!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica ... ti piace sta musica? e ballla, ballllla ... io mi astengo
> 
> Godetevelo fino in fondo QUESTO forum, e' VOSTRO, SOLO VOSTRO.


Ecco il rispetto per le opinioni altrui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E tu saresti una che vuole la moderazione, eh?


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me no Molti... ne mi sento una persona limitata... solo non mi sento piu' a mio agio se ogni 5 minuti bisogna o schivare un attacco... o leggere boiate che non sono ne intelligenti ne originali... alla fine passa la voglia di partecipare...


 
io è da mesi che non posto più qualcosa di personale.non racconto più quello che sento vivo e penso.commento su interventi altrui.ma non riesco ad aprirmi più.
perchè?perchè tutto viene banalizzato, ridicolizzato, non si trova più il confronto pacifico.

Questo limita molto.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il forum non è di nessuno...ma se vi accomodate fuori nessuno vi rimpiange...anzi....anche perchè qui *avete solo che rotto le palle!!*!


NOI! 


MENTRE TU ED IL TUO GRUPPETTO?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il forum non è di nessuno...ma se vi accomodate fuori nessuno vi rimpiange...anzi....anche perchè qui avete solo che rotto le palle!!!


e' arrivat' O' SCERIFF' RO' KAZZ'!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Scrivere è un piacere. Non scrivo per tigna su questo forum, e neanche perchè mi pagano.
> Ha ragione Lettrice: dopo un pò ( anzi un pò tanto) passa la voglia.
> E' come accendere la tele e vedere solo reality e aperture di pacchi. Dopo un pochino, la tieni spenta...o quasi.


 
è come uno di quei programmi tv in cui si punta tutto sui litigi tra i partecipanti...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> è come uno di quei programmi tv in cui si punta tutto sui litigi tra i partecipanti...


 
se non ti aggrada vai da un'altra parte allora, cambia canale.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco il rispetto per le opinioni altrui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A volte per la PACE si e' costretti a fare la GUERRA ... comprendi?


Ma io, personalmente, vi lascio campo libero ballate, ballate ... questa musica non e' per me.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A volte per la PACE si e' costretti a fare la GUERRA ... comprendi?
> 
> 
> Ma io, personalmente, vi lascio campo libero ballate, ballate ... questa musica non e' per me.


 
fosse vero che te ne vai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  festa grande.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> se non ti aggrada vai da un'altra parte allora, cambia canale.


farai prima a sparire tu.te lo assicuro.te l'ho già detto...cambia aria.con me non funziona.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*gruppetto*

io non ho gruppetti e comunque non se ne puo più delle vostre squallide storie...corna..tradimenti,litigi,vacche,cornuti....e mi fermo perchè è un campionario vasto quanto ben assortito..siete venuti qui a litigare da dol ma andarvene affanculo da dove siete arrivati no?storielle storiaccie....delazioni,fango,insiniazioni....siete veramente il peggio....!!Storie pvt messe in piazza nel modo peggiore...chiappe...tette..cessi...minacce....mamma mia ma perche non ve ne andate?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> farai prima a sparire tu.te lo assicuro.te l'ho già detto...cambia aria.con me non funziona.


 
io spero veramente che mettano un moderatore più censurante possibile. vedrai poi che comiche voi che tenete finalmente la bocca chiusa.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> fosse vero che te ne vai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosa si puo' rispondere a te ... tu SAI che io SO TUTTO ... ti resta solo una cosa da fare: VERGOGNARTI! Non fosse altro che per i 5 FIGLI che ti porti in groppa.


VERGOGNATI MADRE


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A *volte per la PACE si e' costretti a fare la GUERRA* ... comprendi?
> 
> 
> Ma io, personalmente, vi lascio campo libero ballate, ballate ... questa musica non e' per me.


Dopo Bush, addirittura i latini.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ballate a chi? Mostra rispetto per le opinioni degli altri, se lo vuoi ricevere.....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa si puo' rispondere a te ... tu SAI che io SO TUTTO ... ti resta solo una cosa da fare: VERGOGNARTI! Non fosse altro che per i 5 FIGLI che ti porti in groppa.
> 
> 
> VERGOGNATI MADRE


 
ma quanto sei noiosa, sempre la solita VECCHIA storia


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> io non ho gruppetti e comunque non se ne puo più delle vostre squallide storie...corna..tradimenti,litigi,vacche,cornuti....e mi fermo perchè è un campionario vasto quanto ben assortito..siete venuti qui a litigare da dol ma andarvene affanculo da dove siete arrivati no?storielle storiaccie....delazioni,fango,insiniazioni....siete veramente il peggio....!!Storie pvt messe in piazza nel modo peggiore...chiappe...tette..cessi...minacce....mamma mia ma perche non ve ne andate?



Tu sei stato oggetto di troppa attenzione, questo e' stato l'errore ... ritornatene nel nulla, nel buio.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei stato oggetto di troppa attenzione, questo e' stato l'errore ... ritornatene nel nulla, nel buio.


 
che rispettosa questa persona.


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> io è da mesi che non posto più qualcosa di personale.non racconto più quello che sento vivo e penso.commento su interventi altrui.ma non riesco ad aprirmi più.
> perchè?perchè tutto viene banalizzato, ridicolizzato, non si trova più il confronto pacifico.
> 
> Questo limita molto.


Idem.
D'altronde parlare dei propri sentimenti, come facevamo mesi fa, in mezzo a culi secchi, sparate pseudogiapponesi, messaggi tipo: l'ho trombato prima io, tu ti sei presa lo scarto, tu sei un clone, io sono vera...non è il caso.

Io non ho mai sentito le mignotte litigare sul marciapiede...ma quelle si litigano il pane, qui cosa si contendono, non saprei...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Idem.
> D'altronde parlare dei propri sentimenti, come facevamo mesi fa, in mezzo a culi secchi, sparate pseudogiapponesi, messaggi tipo: l'ho trombato prima io, tu ti sei presa lo scarto, tu sei un clone, io sono vera...non è il caso.
> 
> Io non ho mai sentito le mignotte litigare sul marciapiede...ma quelle si litigano il pane, qui cosa si contendono, non saprei...



Iris, io ho sempre avuto un Grade rispetto per le prostitute ... sono le zoccole che non sopporto. 

Chiaro no?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo Bush, addirittura i latini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rispetto per rispetto, molti...puoi rispondere a un paio di semplici domande?

Il forum, come è oggi, a te piace? 
Lo trovi un luogo di sereno confronto di idee come era?

Tu hai giustamente precisato che te li sei risolti da solo gli scontri avuti con altri utenti, me compreso, ma come mai la cosa non è degenerata? Perchè, come dici bene, ci si è scusati per aver trasceso!

Ora, questo modo di rapportarsi, lo vedi in altri? In chi, in modo becero, cerca di fare filologia e filosofia sull'insulto? 
Sarebbe bastato ciò ovvero un minimo di buona volontà ed umiltà e non la voglia della lotta, della guerra, dello scontro sul ring (ma de che? ma per chi?ma con chi? e per dimostrare che??  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   e non si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto, non credi?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris, io ho sempre avuto un Grade rispetto per le prostitute ... sono le zoccole che non sopporto.
> 
> Chiaro no?


 
l'avevamo capito


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rispetto per rispetto, molti...puoi rispondere a un paio di semplici domande?
> 
> Il forum, come è oggi, a te piace?
> Lo trovi un luogo di sereno confronto di idee come era?
> ...



MA IL PECHINESE ANDO'STA'?


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris, io ho sempre avuto un Grade rispetto per le prostitute ... sono le zoccole che non sopporto.
> 
> Chiaro no?


Io invece rispetto tutti. Pure le zoccole, come le chiami tu. L'importante è che non rompano le scatole, e non seminino zizzania.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece rispetto tutti. Pure *le zoccole*, come le chiami tu. L'importante* è che non rompano le scatole, e non seminino zizzania.*


E quando lo fanno che fai? 

Le sopporti e le rispetti?


----------



## Iris (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E quando lo fanno che fai?
> 
> Le sopporti e le rispetti?


Non le vedo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dove sono ci sono io, in genere non ci sono loro, e viceversa....
Non mi sono mai posta il problema.
Adesso in effetti sono infastidita. Ma vedo che non posso fare nulla.


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iris, io ho sempre avuto un Grade rispetto per le prostitute ... sono le zoccole che non sopporto.
> 
> Chiaro no?


 
brutte cose detta da una donna. molto brutte.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rispetto per rispetto, molti...puoi rispondere a un paio di semplici domande?
> 
> Il forum, come è oggi, a te piace?
> Lo trovi un luogo di sereno confronto di idee come era?
> ...


No fedi, lo preferivo prima. Decisamente. 
Citando me stesso, rispondevo a lettrice che mi chiedeva come mi sarei comportato in certi frangenti...beh, non c'era bisogno di chiedere, bastava ricordare. E' anche vero che non sono stato mai tirato in mezzo per fatti personali da me confidati in mp a qualcuno... se fosse capitato, dopo averlo fanculizzato, avrei semplicemente cancellato quel qualcuno, e chiunque altro avesse ironizzato con lui su quei fatti.
Detto questo...continuo ad esser del parere che ci si può gestire senza nessuna limitazione moderatrice che arriva dall'alto. Magari mi illudo troppo delle capacità di autogestione dell'essere umano. Chi riteniamo stronzo o non degno, dopo un confronto anche acceso, lo si può ignorare. Ma limitare e limitarsi nello scrivere, significa solo dare potere a chi non lo merita.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> brutte cose detta da una donna. molto brutte.


 
da.....una ....donna????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































tatina, gli occhiali please


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*TATINA*

Perche tatina, mari è una donna?Ha la grazia ed i modi da donna?Ha lo stile ed il buon gusto delle donne?diciamo che forse è una femmina...le donne son ben altro...la bassezza di marì e ben altro...a prescindere dall'età!!!!


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> da.....una ....donna?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
se dico veneranda poi mi si incazza...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se dico veneranda poi mi si incazza...


 

























  seresase 20 gocce al bisogno


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche tatina, mari è una donna?Ha la grazia ed i modi da donna?Ha lo stile ed il buon gusto delle donne?diciamo che forse è una femmina...le donne son ben altro...la bassezza di marì e ben altro...a prescindere dall'età!!!!


 
le nostre menti stupiscono.

parlano all'unisono


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Ecco il trio e' completo ... manca solo il pechinese ed il Poker formato.


Ma che bravi.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se dico veneranda poi mi si incazza...


ha parlato la ventenne


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche tatina, mari è una donna?Ha la grazia ed i modi da donna?Ha lo stile ed il buon gusto delle donne?diciamo che forse è una femmina...le donne son ben altro...la bassezza di marì e ben altro...a prescindere dall'età!!!!


 
ecco io non saprei.. non conosco bene il soggetto:diciamo che è parecchio permalosa e si fa su a riccio se sbaglio a scrivere una parola.. mi si è rivoltata contro da subito.. e pensa che a volte mi piace cosa scrive.. ma è cosa rara. che sia bassa lo confermo.. arriva proprio raso terra certe volte... e lì proprio non mi piace più.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ci vuole*

Tristano ci vuol poco a capire che marì' con le donne non ha niente da spartire...ma nulla!!é semplicemente una grandissima cafona...una vaiassa come diciamo noi.....!!!


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> ha parlato la ventenne


 
io non ho problemi a dire che ho 40 anni tesoro e nemmeno una ruga.. e anche se arriveranno le accolgierò a braccia aperte perchè vorrà dire che ho amato e vissuto. 
vado che mi devo preparare.
a domani


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> le nostre menti stupiscono.
> 
> parlano all'unisono


 
uno e trino


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tristano ci vuol poco a capire che marì' con le donne non ha niente da spartire...ma nulla!!é semplicemente una grandissima cafona...una vaiassa come diciamo noi.....!!!


"vaiassa", ma che particolare slange indigeno.

già, donna è un'altra cosa, decisamente.

p.s. trovato allora l'obj? direttive sufficienti?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *No fedi, lo preferivo prima. Decisamente*.
> Citando me stesso, rispondevo a lettrice che mi chiedeva come mi sarei comportato in certi frangenti...beh, non c'era bisogno di chiedere, bastava ricordare. E' anche vero che non sono stato mai tirato in mezzo per fatti personali da me confidati in mp a qualcuno... se fosse capitato, dopo averlo fanculizzato, avrei semplicemente cancellato quel qualcuno, e chiunque altro avesse ironizzato con lui su quei fatti.
> Detto questo...continuo ad esser del parere che ci si può gestire senza nessuna limitazione moderatrice che arriva dall'alto. Magari mi illudo troppo delle capacità di autogestione dell'essere umano. Chi riteniamo stronzo o non degno, dopo un confronto anche acceso, lo si può ignorare. Ma limitare e limitarsi nello scrivere, significa solo dare potere a chi non lo merita.


A mio modo di vedere l'illusione dell'autogestione, del normare se stessi, è da mesi ormai che è morta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Far come dici tu, ignorare, scansare, non rispondere etc ect...è un'inutile fatica per chi si affaccia qui per un momento di relax...chi glielo fare, scusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Entrare qui con l'elmetto ? No grazie!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*il problema*

Le rughe possono anche esser interessanti...ma quando le hai nel cervello...li è grave, marì non è mai cresciuta....ma con le righe nella testa ci è nata poverina...ecco il perchè di questa sua vita fancazzista...beata lei...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ecco io non saprei.. non conosco bene il soggetto:diciamo che è parecchio permalosa e si fa su a riccio se sbaglio a scrivere una parola.. mi si è rivoltata contro da subito.. e pensa che a volte mi piace cosa scrive.. ma è cosa rara. che sia bassa lo confermo.. arriva proprio raso terra certe volte... e lì proprio non mi piace più.


 
con la variante che quando si parla delle sue gonadi fossilizzate diventa molto nervosetta e ha i conati senza il solito dito in gola ormai corroso dai suoi stessi succhi gastrici.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io non ho problemi a dire che ho 40 anni tesoro e nemmeno una ruga.. e anche se arriveranno le accolgierò a braccia aperte perchè vorrà dire che ho amato e vissuto.
> vado che mi devo preparare.
> a domani


brutto periodo la pre-menopausa
avete tutta la nostra comprensione


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perche tatina, mari è una donna?Ha la grazia ed i modi da donna?Ha lo stile ed il buon gusto delle donne?diciamo che forse è una femmina...le donne son ben altro...la bassezza di marì e ben altro...a prescindere dall'età!!!!


Oscuro...rileggiti quello che hai scritto...e trovami la provocazione che ti avrebbe fatto mari'...perchè sei sempre tu la povera vittima provocata giusto?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le rughe possono anche esser interessanti...ma quando le hai nel cervello...li è grave, marì non è mai cresciuta....ma con le righe nella testa ci è nata poverina...ecco il perchè di questa sua vita fancazzista...beata lei...!!!


 
le rughe di queste persone  si sono fissate tutte sull'epidermide lasciando liscio liscio l'emisfero celebrale sottostante.

la scissura di rolando è atrofizzata e l'area broca si è sviluppata solo per fonetizzare volgari verba.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere l'illusione dell'autogestione, del normare se stessi, è da mesi ormai che è morta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



io sarei per chiamare oggi stesso l'autospurghi....























e domani finestre spalancate... ed aria fresca...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> brutto periodo la pre-menopausa
> avete tutta la nostra comprensione


 
meglio il pre....che il post..


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*fedifrago*

Subito a servirti...post 162 nell'altro post...a  chen..a oscuro gravissimo!!!!...capisco...pure questo lo potevi evitare....fedifrago!!!Vai a vedere poi dimmi se non è lei...magari è un altra marì..................!!!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> meglio il pre....che il post..


ti puoi consolare solo così 
povera


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> meglio il pre....che il post..


tu al post nun c'arrivi, magara ce riprova  il tuo ex e ce pija pure dopo l'allenamento ar poligono...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> di quello ch epuo ' pensare Fa..in questo momento non ci importa...raga..lassiam perdere...non spostiamo il problema..che manco Fa sapeva cosa avrebbe pensato o detto il giorno dopo...la sua è una viva intelligenza dinamica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cambierebbe niente, visto che di me sapete praticamente tutto. pubblicano una mia lettera? se era chiara, sincera e soprattutto onesta, mi frega meno di niente.
vedi, essere chiari non è mai facile, ma alla fine paga sempre.
la cosa schifosa solo le trasversalità, Micia, e tu ne sai qualcosa, visto quello che hai subito di là...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> ti puoi consolare solo così
> povera


 
dai su che c'è sempre la terapia sostitutiva, non ti abbattere così


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma guarda un pò!*



oscuro ha detto:


> io non ho gruppetti e comunque non se ne puo più delle vostre squallide storie...*corna..tradimenti,litigi,vacche,cornuti*....e mi fermo perchè è un campionario vasto quanto ben assortito..siete venuti qui a litigare da dol ma andarvene affanculo da dove siete arrivati no?storielle storiaccie....*delazioni,fango,insiniazioni*....siete veramente il peggio....!!*Storie pvt messe in piazza nel modo peggiore...chiappe...tette..cessi...minacce*....mamma mia *ma perche non ve ne andate?*


Ovviamente questo è rivolto anche alla tua cara amica CAT giusto? Visto che il 99% di quello che hai scritto qui si attanaglia perfettamente a ciò che quotidianamente fa e mostra la miss!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devo pensare dunque che stai rinsavendo?


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu al post nun c'arrivi, magara ce riprova il tuo ex e ce pija pure dopo l'allenamento...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu al post nun c'arrivi, magara ce riprova il tuo ex e ce pija pure dopo l'allenamento ar poligono...


 
uff, che noioso che sei.

prova qualcosa di meglo dai, sforzati un po.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dai su che c'è sempre la terapia sostitutiva, non ti abbattere così


falla subito allora


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovviamente questo è rivolto anche alla tua cara amica CAT giusto? Visto che il 99% di quello che hai scritto qui si attanaglia perfettamente a ciò che quotidianamente fa e mostra la miss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi hai sempre in mente è fedigrafo.


innamorato di cat.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*fedifrago*

Fedifrago sono chiaro vale per tutti quelli che agiscono così!!Non mi sta bene!!!Se lo fà cat non mi sta bene lo stesso!!!Ci fai o ci sei?Io non amici caro.....mi sembra evidente....!!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> falla subito allora


tesoro, mi sembri confusa.


l'hai detto tu che siamo in pre...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














la terapia serve nel post


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Ma va all'asilo, va!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Subito a servirti...post 162 nell'altro post...a chen..a oscuro gravissimo!!!!...capisco...pure questo lo potevi evitare....fedifrago!!!Vai a vedere poi dimmi se non è lei...magari è un altra marì..................!!!





















Ahhh.cazz...è vero....un mese fa mi han pestato un piedino...ahhh ma se lo becco offendo chi è stato fino alla terza generazione!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















L'asilo mariuccia mi pare un'università rispetto a questi livelli!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mi hai sempre in mente è fedigrafo.
> 
> 
> innamorato di cat.


diciamo che sei tu sempre sulle palle di tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e non solo sul forum


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> diciamo che sei tu sempre sulle palle di tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mia cara, vedo che in carenza ormonale sei maestra 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ciao clone di....ehm ehm.... lo dico in privato o qui in pubblico?????


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*andiamoci insieme*

Io ci andrei all'asilo...magari saremmo ottimi compagni di banco....tanto ti troverei lì....!Fammi capire: lo stabilisci tu cosa sia una provocazione o meno?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fedifrago *sono chiaro* vale per tutti quelli che agiscono così!!Non mi sta bene!!!Se lo fà cat non mi sta bene lo stesso!!!Ci fai o ci sei?Io non amici caro.....mi sembra evidente....!!!


Crisi di personalità? Sei chiaro o sei oscuro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E allora perchè non intervieni, come pretenderesti che facciano gli altri quando le offese son rivolte a te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non avrai amici ma mi pare simpatizzi molto bene nel cercare di prendere per il culo altri utenti spalleggiandoti con quei nick....chiamasi coerenza, caro mio!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il forum non è di nessuno...ma se vi accomodate fuori nessuno vi rimpiange...anzi....anche perchè qui avete solo che rotto le palle!!!


ha parlato san pancrazio qui lo dico e qui mi strazio....


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A mio modo di vedere l'illusione dell'autogestione, del normare se stessi, è da mesi ormai che è morta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, ma guarda che chiunque si affacci qui, a torto o a ragione, ormai è aggredito da parecchi utenti storici e saggi del forum, che lo prendono per il culo di default immaginandolo clone. 
Io non so chi fossero gli ultimi arrivi (e sinceramente non me ne può fregar di meno), ma se vai a leggere sono stati irrisi.
Oltretutto io parlavo anche e soprattutto di chi nuovo non è...e che in tanti frangenti invece di ignorare mi sembra che nel litigio ci si tuffi allegramente


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> uff, che noioso che sei.
> 
> prova qualcosa di meglo dai, sforzati un po.


ma levame n'artra kuriosita'.... oscuro l'hai konosciuto quanno hai sporto la querela dopo la sparatoria???

miiiiiii......

e rispondi bene non fare la MONELLA!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mia cara, vedo che in carenza ormonale sei maestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stessa scena, in un altro forum :

http://www.coppieincrisi.it/forum/


Almeno li ti buttarono fuori a calci in culo  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Sei monotona ... fai sempre la stessa cosa, gli stessi errori.


VERGOGNATI ... HAI 5 FIGLI ... FALLO PER LORO, POVERINI.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*se*

perchè tu intervieni correttamente?Fedifrago dai pure tu un pò di coerenza.....io non intervengo perchè ho già i miei....chiaro no?tu sei intervenuto per marì?be potevi lasciare stare....!!Senti un pò che vogliamo fare?Mi dovevi evitare?Mi sembra un tantino incoerente...non mi stai evitando...........!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*fedifrago*

La storia dei 5 figli di tristano chi là sta tirando fuori?La tua amica marì.......mo che fai?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci andrei all'asilo...magari saremmo ottimi compagni di banco....tanto ti troverei lì....!Fammi capire: lo stabilisci tu cosa sia una provocazione o meno?


Allora questo è quanto scritto da Mari':



			
				Mari' ha detto:
			
		

> Ma smettila va...


 
*Questa la tua "signorile" risposta :*



			
				oscuro ha detto:
			
		

> TU FATTI I CAZZI TUOI!IMBECILLE...CE NE PURE PER TE IDIOTA!!


E in un altro thread, questo, dove manco ti caga di striscio, quella la giustifichi come *provocazione* per le cazzate che le rivolgi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	















E pretendi di avere ancora un minimo di credibilità e di fare l'integerrimo, la povera vittima degli strali altrui? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











MA SMETTILA VA!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*e no*

E no l'amichetta tua il giorno prima mi ha dato del cellerino....a fedifrago e dai non lo fa il furbo mi pare che già ti è andata male una volta...per cui chiudo qui....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> La storia dei 5 figli di tristano chi là sta tirando fuori?La tua amica marì.......mo che fai?


Tu non hai amici hai appena affermato no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Andiamo a vedere se vi è stata PRIMA da parte di tristano qualche provocazione? 





Che dici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lassa perdere oscuro, ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi per nulla!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mia cara, vedo che in carenza ormonale sei maestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per età potrei essere tua figlia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




spara le tue cazzate dai


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no l'amichetta tua il giorno prima mi ha dato del cellerino....a fedifrago e dai non lo fa il furbo mi pare che già ti è andata male una volta...per cui chiudo qui....!!!


Prego, ho scritto "celerino" da guardia celere ...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

DLIN DLON!!!!!

siiiiii????

AUTOSPURGHIIIIIIIIIIIII…..

signo' m'apre er cancello????


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*io è*

Allora marì fa bene a rispondere alle provocazioni di tristano...mettendole in mezzo i 5 figli...io non devo rispondere alle provocazioni di marì' che non si fà mai i cazzi suoi...e mi dà del cellerino!Questa è la tua coerenza?Sicuramente non ti voterò come moderatore...e se mi eviti come affermavi di fare non faresti male.....!!COERENZA!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no l'amichetta tua il giorno prima mi ha dato del cellerino....a fedifrago e dai non lo fa il furbo mi pare che già ti è andata male una volta...per cui chiudo qui....!!!


Male? Una volta? Quando?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma visto che riprendi l'esempio da asilo mariuccia (...un mese fa mi hai pestato il ditino cativo cattivo cattivo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   ti lascio a trastullarti da solo!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora marì fa bene a rispondere alle provocazioni di tristano...mettendole in mezzo i 5 figli...io non devo rispondere alle provocazioni di marì' che non si fà mai i cazzi suoi...e mi dà del cellerino!Questa è la tua coerenza?Sicuramente non ti voterò come moderatore...e se mi eviti come affermavi di fare non faresti male.....!!COERENZA!


Tu hai ricevuto troppa attenzione ... e' qui l'ERRORE.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*fortuna*

Fortuna che marì e talmente idiota da dichiararlo lei stessa...e celerino e inteso dispreggiativo caro fedifrago....ti basta?E dai falla finita su....!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Male? Una volta? Quando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FEDI' MA IL PECHINESE DOVE STA? ... HA MARINATO OGGI?!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fortuna che marì e talmente idiota da dichiararlo lei stessa...e celerino e inteso dispreggiativo caro fedifrago....ti basta?E dai falla finita su....!!!


ma perche " celerino" equivale a cornuto, assassino, ladro?


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*fedifrago*

Ecco appunto difendi pure marì ci mancherebbe, però fallo con cognizione di causa...per favore!!Poi se mi eviti mi fai un favore...non vado d'accordo con il tuo esser fazioso....mi spiace!!!Ti saluto!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fortuna che marì e talmente idiota da dichiararlo lei stessa...e celerino e inteso dispreggiativo caro fedifrago....ti basta?E dai falla finita su....!!!


oscu', me sento trascurato.....

dai kazzo, nun me fa' soffri'....


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> FEDI' MA IL PECHINESE DOVE STA? ... HA MARINATO OGGI?!


sta dal sarto a ricucirse... per me nun l'ha raccontata giusta ieri di sabato... o durante la notte e' schiattato per una lesione interna non diagnosticata subito dopo la mazzuolata....


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> sta dal sarto a ricucirse... per me nun l'ha raccontata giusta ieri di sabato... o durante la notte e' schiattato per una lesione interna non diagnosticata subito dopo la mazzuolata....



... ma come  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ieri era cosi pimpante


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dopo Bush, addirittura i latini....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moltimodi io rispetto la tua opinione... ne prendo atto... ma tu dovresti prendere atto del fatto che io ho un'opinione diversa... senza sparare cacchiache... il silenzio non ha funzionato si prova altro... non funziona pace... ma almeno s'e' provato...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la miglioria prima della morte....

pazienza... se' la vie... una prece...

fratelli preghiamo!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

ma poi ce semo persi catarina e la monella?

dici che s'e' dispiaciuta a ricordarse che il marito ha tentato de spararla e che ha saputo che se sta esercita' ar poligono????































aspe' mo' fa' il giro della casa a spranga' le finestre e ritorna... aspe'!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> *ma poi ce semo persi catarina e la monella?*
> 
> dici che s'e' dispiaciuta a ricordarse che il marito ha tentato de spararla e che ha saputo che se sta esercita' ar poligono????
> 
> ...


uscita una, esce anche l'altra ... chiaro ne?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> uscita una, esce anche l'altra ... chiaro ne?


e' chiarissimoooooo, mica e' oscurisssiiiimooooo....































ma signo' da' fastidio l'Autospurghi nel cortile???... nun me faccia fa' manovra...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> stessa scena, in un altro forum :
> 
> http://www.coppieincrisi.it/forum/
> 
> ...


 
uff che noia....sempre la solita obsoleta VECCHIA  storia, dai su, dimmi qualcosa di meglio dai, sforzati un po


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> per età potrei essere tua figlia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cucciolotta, che giovane che sei.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> uff che noia....sempre la solita obsoleta VECCHIA storia, dai su, dimmi qualcosa di meglio dai, sforzati un po


tu non sforzarti tanto che vai bene così


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> La storia dei 5 figli di tristano chi là sta tirando fuori?La tua amica marì.......mo che fai?


Si tirano sempre fuori i miei 61anni, e sta ben a tutti ... tirare fuori i suoi 5figli non sta bene?


Ma va, va ...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma poi ce semo persi catarina e la monella?
> 
> dici che s'e' dispiaciuta a ricordarse che il marito ha tentato de spararla e che ha saputo che se sta esercita' ar poligono????
> 
> ...


 
enzo, mi fa piacere che ti caratterizzi in questo modo ricordando ad una donna che il proprio ex marito ha tentato di ucciderla con la pistola.

complimenti enzo


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> tu non sforzarti tanto che vai bene così


 





















  continua su


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> cucciolotta, che giovane che sei.


io sono minorenne e tu minorata 
di cervello e culo


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi io rispetto la tua opinione... ne prendo atto... ma tu dovresti prendere atto del fatto che io ho un'opinione diversa... senza sparare cacchiache... il silenzio non ha funzionato si prova altro... non funziona pace... ma almeno s'e' provato...


Mi ero permesso di dirti cosa secondo me non mi tornava nella tua opinione...questo non vuol dire non rispettarla. Lo avevo fatto con educazione e senza sparare cazzate (mi sembra) perchè pensavo di poterlo fare. Evidentemente, sbagliavo. Tutto qui.
Per il resto, mi ripeto. Se la maggioranza pensa che sia la strada giusta da provare, ovviamente nulla in contrario. Pur accettando la decisione, io resto della mia opinione. Che merita rispetto, come le vostre.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> io sono minorenne e tu minorata
> di cervello e culo


 
bene bene, 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  dai, continua cucciolotta


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si tirano sempre fuori i miei 61anni, e sta ben a tutti ... tirare fuori i suoi 5figli non sta bene?
> 
> 
> Ma va, va ...


 
che noia, qualcosa di meglio dai, sforzati su


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> che noia, qualcosa di meglio dai, sforzati su


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 

s'è inceppato il disco 

	
	
		
		
	


	














daiiiiiii, che noia, che barba


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> s'è inceppato il disco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 

uffff....è VECCHIA QUESTA


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> uffff....è VECCHIA QUESTA


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 













  ufffff.......


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ufffff.......


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 

inceppato il disco 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  uffff che noia


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*tristano*

Non ho capito quanti figli hai......


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> inceppato il disco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ah ecco*

grazie....non avevo capito.....!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 
ufffff.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   continua va


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


se riesce a spararseli bene gli ultimi colpi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il sesto lo può rimediare


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> enzo, mi fa piacere che ti caratterizzi in questo modo ricordando ad una donna che il proprio ex marito ha tentato di ucciderla con la pistola.
> 
> complimenti enzo


ao' siccome so' garantista fino al 3 grado, quarche motivo quel pover'uomo doveva pur avercelo...

ma poi pensa se n'uccellino facesse sape' ar papy (di 4 ) lo spettacolo in cui t''esibisci da povera mentecatta e poi vedi se nun te li levano.

Nun so' der ramo, ma me pare piu' che evidente sta perizia....

ecchemaronnnn... dacci un taglio, fatte lega' alla sedia se te scappa tutta sta stronzaggine....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> grazie....non avevo capito.....!!


 













   SI VERO?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' siccome so' garantista fino al 3 grado, quarche motivo quel pover'uomo doveva pur avercelo...
> 
> ma poi pensa se n'uccellino facesse sape' ar papy (di 4 ) lo spettacolo in cui t''esibisci da povera mentecatta e poi vedi se nun te li levano.
> 
> ...


 
complimenti vivissimi sterm( enzo) ti caratterizzi


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ufffff.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ero permesso di dirti cosa secondo me non mi tornava nella tua opinione...questo non vuol dire non rispettarla. Lo avevo fatto con educazione e senza sparare cazzate (mi sembra) perchè pensavo di poterlo fare. Evidentemente, sbagliavo. Tutto qui.
> Per il resto, mi ripeto. Se la maggioranza pensa che sia la strada giusta da provare, ovviamente nulla in contrario. Pur accettando la decisione, io resto della mia opinione. Che merita rispetto, come le vostre.


Ma chi non rispetta la tua opinione? Scusa ma se solo perche' *per me* e' arrivato il momento di cambiare registro e inserire la moderazione, visto che come puoi ben leggere l'umana volgarita' non ha limite, mi devo sentir dire che mi autolimito come fossi una cogliona che s'inventa il problema... scusa ma non mi pare molto gentile... pero' ripeto opinioni diverse


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> se riesce a spararseli bene gli ultimi colpi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non scherzare, pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> se riesce a spararseli bene gli ultimi colpi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bene bene, complimenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  vai avanti dai


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè, se non c'era jdm di mezzo tu non avresti fatto nulla?
> scusa, ma è questo che traspare...


Delle volte mi sono lasciata trascinare dai suoi eccessi, è vero... succede...


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' siccome so' garantista fino al 3 grado, *quarche motivo quel pover'uomo doveva pur avercelo...*
> 
> ma poi pensa se n'uccellino facesse sape' ar papy (di 4 ) lo spettacolo in cui t''esibisci da povera mentecatta e poi vedi se nun te li levano.
> 
> ...


non ci vuole troppa fantasia ad immaginarselo


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> non ci vuole troppa fantasia ad immaginarselo


tu ne hai tanta ... pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

E' ARRIVATO IL PECHINESE!


POKER!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anzi, tu sei una che è non è mai scesa a certi livelli... sei sempre stata più che educata con tutti.
> ma io non sono te. a me se giraro girano e cosa facciamo?
> esiste una formula magica che ci renda tutti belli educati e civili?
> volete un forum in cui scrivano solo persone come te?
> fatelo.


Anna si può discutere, litigare anche, ma insultare no. Almeno è quello che penso io. Se a te stanno bene certe cose che si dicono, beh ognuno la pensa come vuole.
Tanto ti voglio bene lo stesso... e lo sai.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non scherzare, pensa ai tuoi 5figli


non ci pensa lei e ci dovrei pensare io?


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> non ci pensa lei e ci dovrei pensare io?


non scherzare ... pensa ai tuoi 5figli cat


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo letti...la libertà dei molti non è affatto messa in discussione. Ci si sente limitati (da insulti o beceri pettegolezzi) solo se si è limitati.
> Se poi si ritiene che il forum abbia bisogno di moderazione, e democraticamente si decide per un passo simile, è un altro discorso.
> Ma parlare di carenze di libertà mi sembra assurdo.


 
Ovviamente non sono d'accordo. Ma discutiamo lo stesso noi due, sui testi. Questa è la differenza.


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

E' la seconda volta in vita mia che partecipo a un forum ed è la seconda volta che assisto a una modalità simile nell'approccio dei partecipanti. Dopo una serie di premesse positive per alcuni questo luogo virtuale diventa la valvola di sfogo delle frustrazioni individuali. Si identifica un nemico invisibile e lo si colpisce all'infinito. Anche qui esistono provocatori e fenomeni "a prescindere".  Come nell'esperienza precedente esistono maestri del pensiero che in qualche modo dettano le regole e un gruppo che si prende reciprocamente a secchiate di merda, trovando l'emozione addirittura inebriante. Poi 'sta cosa dei nick multipli mi fa davvero ridere. Come cazzo si fa a 30 o 40 anni a giocare con gli alias... a che pro poi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi non rispetta la tua opinione? Scusa ma se solo perche' *per me* e' arrivato il momento di cambiare registro e inserire la moderazione, visto che come puoi ben leggere l'umana volgarita' non ha limite, mi devo sentir dire che mi autolimito come fossi una cogliona che s'inventa il problema... scusa ma non mi pare molto gentile... pero' ripeto opinioni diverse


A parte che forse va chiarito che la proposta  era solo di avere dei moderatori che si sarebbero fatti carico di spostare le discussioni degenerate nello scannatoio secondo le indicazioni del regolamento.
Il regolamento (sempre consultabile) non è un'insieme di assurde limitazioni liberticide che possano fornire alibi per un'opera censoria del linguaggio o ideologica, ma sono una serie di norme talmente ovvie che quando le ho sottoscritte mi sembrava perfino un'inutile formalità, perché mai avrei pensato che qualcuno avrebbe potuto non rispettare normali regole del vivere civile.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' siccome so' garantista fino al 3 grado, quarche motivo quel pover'uomo doveva pur avercelo...
> 
> ma poi pensa se n'uccellino facesse sape' ar papy (di 4 ) lo spettacolo in cui t''esibisci da povera mentecatta e poi vedi se nun te li levano.
> 
> ...


Ma si può lasciar lì di far riferimento a fatti personali?

Anche se tirano per i capelli?

E di far il gioco di chi questo vuole?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' ARRIVATO IL PECHINESE!
> 
> 
> POKER!


ha finito prima coi punti.... o glje fischiavano le rekkie....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta in vita mia che partecipo a un forum ed è la seconda volta che assisto a una modalità simile nell'approccio dei partecipanti. Dopo una serie di premesse positive per alcuni questo luogo virtuale diventa la valvola di sfogo delle frustrazioni individuali. Si identifica un nemico invisibile e lo si colpisce all'infinito. Anche qui esistono provocatori e fenomeni "a prescindere". Come nell'esperienza precedente esistono maestri del pensiero che in qualche modo dettano le regole e un gruppo che si prende reciprocamente a secchiate di merda, trovando l'emozione addirittura inebriante. Poi 'sta cosa dei nick multipli mi fa davvero ridere. *Come cazzo si fa a 30 o 40 anni a giocare con gli alias... a che pro poi*?


Questa è una domanda che in molti/e ci siamo posti, ma non abbiamo le competenze per trovare una risposta.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna si può discutere, litigare anche, ma insultare no. Almeno è quello che penso io. Se a te stanno bene certe cose che si dicono, beh ognuno la pensa come vuole.
> Tanto ti voglio bene lo stesso... e lo sai.


Mk, credimi, è cento volte meglio l'insulto pubblico rispetto a chi dimostra una doppia faccia e magari ti infama in privato a suo uso e consumo... mi pare che di là ci siamo fatte una discreta cultura a tal proposito, no?
dall'insulto pubblico puoi difenderti, dalle calunnie in privato no.
la differenza, e non da poco... è che in questo forum le persone sono decisamente migliori, almeno sotto quell'aspetto...
concordo con che l'insulto sarebbe sempre da evitare... ma non fare l'errore di ritenerlo il peggiore dei mali di un forum.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è una domanda che in molti/e ci siamo posti, ma non abbiamo le competenze per trovare una risposta.


Vero! 


Ci vuole il professionista, quello vero ... ed anche BRAVO.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi non rispetta la tua opinione? Scusa ma se solo perche' *per me* e' arrivato il momento di cambiare registro e inserire la moderazione, visto che come puoi ben leggere l'umana volgarita' non ha limite, mi devo sentir dire che mi autolimito come fossi una cogliona che s'inventa il problema... scusa ma non mi pare molto gentile... pero' ripeto opinioni diverse


Guarda che se affronti il discorso con questo incpit:

"La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', *visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI*..."

Siccome nessuno qua sopra  può limitare fattivamente le possibilità espressive di questi molti, è per me evidente che se nasce questo problema di espressione, questi molti possono solo autolimitarsi.
Non ho detto che ti inventi il problema della maleducazione, che esiste e si vede (e ultimamente non solo negli utenti abitualmente additati), nè ti ho mai dato della cogliona...ripeto, mi sono solo permesso di dire cosa non mi trovava d'accordo col tuo ragionamento. Forse non era gentile (rileggendomi, veramente non ci trovo nulla di offensivo)...ma la tua replica lo è stata ancor meno.
Tra amici sono abituato a dire con educazione ciò che penso...magari sbagliando, lo so. Sono solo opinioni, ed in quanto tali più che fallibili.
Non sono abituato in un normale scambio di idee, a sentir chiudere il discorso come hai fatto tu.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma si può lasciar lì di far riferimento a fatti personali?
> 
> Anche se tirano per i capelli?
> 
> E di far il gioco di chi questo vuole?


Guarda che io non invento niente e non l'ho saputo per vie traverse ma perche' di dominio pubblico in quanto pubblicato da lei.... 

Io me so' solo rotto er kazzo di sta scema e dei suoi compari....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma si può lasciar lì di far riferimento a fatti personali?
> 
> Anche se tirano per i capelli?
> 
> E di far il gioco di chi questo vuole?


Beh ...non è che Sterminator non ci provi gusto a litigare e insultare...
Secondo me quelli si insultano e stanno benissimo e si divertono a vedere chi manifesta fastidio.
Come gli adolescenti, insicuri che cercano un'identità attraverso l'affermazione di quel che non sono, che si insultano e dicono porcate in autobus per vedere gli altri passeggeri scandalizzarsi.
Dovrebbero capire che quel che credono effetto della loro trasgressione è solo sconforto per la disperazione che manifestano.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mk, credimi, è cento volte meglio l'insulto pubblico rispetto a chi dimostra una doppia faccia e magari ti infama in privato a suo uso e consumo... mi pare che di là ci siamo fatte una discreta cultura a tal proposito, no?
> dall'insulto pubblico puoi difenderti, dalle calunnie in privato no.
> la differenza, e non da poco... è che in questo forum le persone sono decisamente migliori, almeno sotto quell'aspetto...
> concordo con che l'insulto sarebbe sempre da evitare... ma non fare l'errore di ritenerlo il peggiore dei mali di un forum.


Dalle calunnie in privato hai modo di difenderti dando il giusto peso a chi le riporta... e lì si ignorandole se non ritieni credibile chi te le riporta!!

Non sarà il peggiore dei mali, ma almeno uno stop a quello pubblico si può dare al contrario del privato...è un inizio, magari limitando il degrado pubblico anche il privato si calmiererà!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mk, credimi, è cento volte meglio l'insulto pubblico rispetto a chi dimostra* una doppia faccia* e magari ti infama in privato a suo uso e consumo... *mi pare che di là ci siamo fatte una discreta cultura a tal proposito*, no?
> dall'insulto pubblico puoi difenderti, dalle calunnie in privato no.
> la differenza, e non da poco... è che in questo forum le persone sono decisamente migliori, almeno sotto quell'aspetto...
> concordo con che l'insulto sarebbe sempre da evitare... ma non fare l'errore di ritenerlo il peggiore dei mali di un forum.


AZZZ s'e' vero ... purtroppo la merda ce la siamo portata dietro noi.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ma si*

Io e sterminatorr ci insultiamo...è vero...qui ho visto pure utenti che fan della morale il loro pezzo forte....muovere accuse infamanti...senza prova alcuna...e non avere la decenza di scusarsi con l'interessato, insomma...magari se ognuno gurdasse a se non ci si PERDEREBBE in queste brutte figure....!!!


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovviamente non sono d'accordo. Ma discutiamo lo stesso noi due, sui testi. Questa è la differenza.


Guarda MK che è positivo che a volte non si sia affatto d'accordo, tra chi si stima. Mi meraviglierei di esserlo sempre. Anche perchè se c'è un momento fecondo in cui si impara è proprio quando i pareri non sono convergenti.
Però devo sempre sentirmi libero di dirti, dove io vedo uno "sbaglio" nel tuo ragionamento. Questo non vuol dire che tu sbagli, posso essere in errore io. 
E così ovviamente, deve valere per te.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Guarda che io non invento niente e non l'ho saputo per vie traverse ma perche' di dominio pubblico in quanto pubblicato da lei....
> 
> Io me so' solo rotto er kazzo di sta scema e dei suoi compari....


Che sia vero o falso non importa....non si mette in piazza la vita o le storiaccie di NESSUNO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai bene anche tu che così non induci certo a cambiamenti di atteggiamento in chi ci sguazza in 'ste cose, anzi alimenti l'attenzione per questi, che è in fondo solo ciò che vogliono!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Beh ...non è che Sterminator non ci provi gusto a litigare e insultare...*
> Secondo me quelli si insultano e stanno benissimo e si divertono a vedere chi manifesta fastidio.
> Come gli adolescenti, insicuri che cercano un'identità attraverso l'affermazione di quel che non sono, che si insultano e dicono porcate in autobus per vedere gli altri passeggeri scandalizzarsi.
> Dovrebbero capire che quel che credono effetto della loro trasgressione è solo sconforto per la disperazione che manifestano.


Onestamente, l'ho sempre ammesso che se mi s'insulta lo considero un invito a nozze, avendo bazzicato i peggiori fora di Caracas....



























Pero' ti diro' che almeno con questo ritmo serrato di qualche giorno, le ultime fette di prosciutto davanti agli occhi ve le siete levate.... mo' la nebbia e' calata e s'e' visto benissimo chi sono i ROMPIKOGLIONI....

CHEN, OSCURO e CAT....

percio', reitero.... nun ce girate tanto intorno... accendete l'autospurghi e scaricateli nelle fogne da dove sono venuti...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mk, credimi, è cento volte meglio l'insulto pubblico rispetto a chi dimostra una doppia faccia e magari ti infama in privato a suo uso e consumo... mi pare che di là ci siamo fatte una discreta cultura a tal proposito, no?
> dall'insulto pubblico puoi difenderti, dalle calunnie in privato no.
> la differenza, e non da poco... è che in questo forum le persone sono decisamente migliori, almeno sotto quell'aspetto...
> concordo con che l'insulto sarebbe sempre da evitare... ma non fare l'errore di ritenerlo il peggiore dei mali di un forum.


 
Anna è QUESTO che succede. A me. E non solo a me.  Poi che ci si scazzi virtualmente quanto si vuole, sono sempre stata lontana dalle liti. Sia in dol che qui. Quoto sia Chen che Stermi, quando sono d'accordo con loro. Quando insultano li lascio fare. Così come non entro a difendere nessuno. Perché è un forum di persone adulte, in grado di difendersi da sole.

ps d'accordo con te che le persone in questo forum siano migliori.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*adesso chi è?*

Fedifrago io non rispondo....ma ti rendi conto?chi è?


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda MK che è positivo che a volte non si sia affatto d'accordo, tra chi si stima. Mi meraviglierei di esserlo sempre. Anche perchè se c'è un momento fecondo in cui si impara è proprio quando i pareri non sono convergenti.
> Però devo sempre sentirmi libero di dirti, dove io vedo uno "sbaglio" nel tuo ragionamento. Questo non vuol dire che tu sbagli, posso essere in errore io.
> E così ovviamente, deve valere per te.


Assolutamente d'accordo MM. La penso anch'io così. Ma parliamo di SBAGLI NEL RAGIONAMENTO. O di opinioni diverse. Non di altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Onestamente, l'ho sempre ammesso che se mi s'insulta lo considero un invito a nozze, avendo bazzicato i peggiori fora di Caracas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sapevamo già, ma ora ci sei anche tu.

Personalmente faccio una fatica enorme a leggerti sin dal tuo apparire con toni miti e ironici.
Non so se sono le k o l'impegno nell'usare forme gergali, ma davvero spesso non so se hai offeso o no perché non riesco a leggerti.
Per carità carenza mia...probabilmente sei un Gadda...
Però quando vuoi offendere non sei secondo a nessuno...


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

Vi conoscete per caso? Ovvero, vi siete frequentati/e in qualche circostanza? Se la risposta è no è inspiegabile la cattiveria che emerge tra le righe di alcuni di voi. Stamattina ho chiesto cosa fosse "dol". Mi è stato segnalato l'indirizzo e ho dato - in quanto marito in attesa di divorzio -  un'occhiata alle parti che mi interessavano. Ho compreso che con tutti i suoi limiti "dol" rappresenta un forum di servizio. Qui noto che ci sono nick disposti al dialogo costruttivo e altri che come obiettivo hanno la distruzione e il disturbo.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Vi conoscete per caso? Ovvero, vi siete frequentati/e in qualche circostanza?


Alcuni di noi sì, si conoscono e si frequentano.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che se affronti il discorso con questo incpit:
> 
> "La civile convivenza e' possibile con le persone civili... questo era il forum con Fa... un luogo civile nonostante le liti, le discussioni accese e cosi' via... il limite della civilta' e' stato superato da un pezzo... si parla di liberta' ma non credo che il forum in queste condizioni sia esattamente un inno alla liberta', *visto che la maleducazione e i continui attacchi da parte di alcuni limitano la liberta' di MOLTI*..."
> 
> ...


Quindi secondo te la violenza psicologica non esiste? Se entri in un forum e appena scrivi ciao ti tartassano che fai? Esprimi un'opinione e sei un coglione peloso e impotente... questo tutti i giorni... non la consideri una violenza? Io si. Non credi che questo possa limitare la partecipazione al forum? Io credo di si... ma non perche' quell'utente e' un debole o un coglione peloso e impotente... solo perche' ci si stanca.

Tutto qui


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dalle calunnie in privato hai modo di difenderti dando il giusto peso a chi le riporta... e lì si ignorandole se non ritieni credibile chi te le riporta!!
> 
> Non sarà il peggiore dei mali, ma almeno uno stop a quello pubblico si può dare al contrario del privato...è un inizio, magari limitando il degrado pubblico anche il privato si calmiererà!


dio, come ti sbagli, Fedi... il fatto grave non è che vengano o meno riportate, che si vengano o meno a sapere... è che sono create ad uopo per screditare una certa persona... 
si vede che sei uno onesto... altrimenti avresti capito al volo quello che intendevo dire.
no. in questo forum di gente così non ne ho ancora vista ed è solo un bene.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sapevamo già, ma ora ci sei anche tu.
> 
> Personalmente faccio una fatica enorme a leggerti sin dal tuo apparire con toni miti e ironici.
> Non so se sono le k o l'impegno nell'usare forme gergali, ma davvero spesso non so se hai offeso o no perché non riesco a leggerti.
> ...


infatti se accetto un invito, m'impegno.... da prof dovresti apprezzare l'impegno e quindi lo prendo come un complimento....

per la cronaca, il mio linguaggio e modus operandi e' adattativo e di molto.... lo sintonizzo sulle frequenze dell'interlocutore.... quando hai reiterato le critiche hai avuto un trattamento simile???... non mi pare... percio'... la causa e' da ricercare da un'altra parte....


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te la violenza psicologica non esiste? Se entri in un forum e appena scrivi ciao ti tartassano che fai? Esprimi un'opinione e sei un coglione peloso e impotente... questo tutti i giorni... non la consideri una violenza? Io si. Non credi che questo possa limitare la partecipazione al forum? Io credo di si... ma non perche' quell'utente e' un debole o un coglione peloso e impotente... solo perche' ci si stanca.
> 
> Tutto qui


Veramente, come scrivevo a fedi, qui chi entra ultimamente viene aggredito come clone presunto...e non dai soliti banditi. Vatti a rileggere gli ultimi ingressi. Magari sono davvero cloni, magari qualcuno non lo era...questa è sicuramente una forma di maleducazione. Io credo di si...
E poi ripeto, la maleducazione esiste, e può senza dubbio bloccare dei nuovi nick...ma da qui a dire che nick storici non possono scrivere ciò che pensano perchè subiscono violenza, no letti, non sono d'accordo. E ripeto, moderando la si da loro vinta. 
QUESTA è SOLO UNA MIA OPINIONE!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente, come scrivevo a fedi, qui chi entra ultimamente viene aggredito come clone presunto...e non dai soliti banditi. Vatti a rileggere gli ultimi ingressi. Magari sono davvero cloni, magari qualcuno non lo era...questa è sicuramente una forma di maleducazione. Io credo di si...
> E poi ripeto, la maleducazione esiste, e può senza dubbio bloccare dei nuovi nick...ma da qui a dire che nick storici non possono scrivere ciò che pensano perchè subiscono violenza, no letti, non sono d'accordo. E ripeto, moderando la si da loro vinta.
> QUESTA è SOLO UNA MIA OPINIONE!


Moltimodi mi dispiace ma non posso concordare... trovo anche inutile discutere ulteriormente.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo MM. La penso anch'io così. Ma parliamo di SBAGLI NEL RAGIONAMENTO. O di opinioni diverse. Non di altro.


Certamente!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente, come scrivevo a fedi, qui chi entra ultimamente viene aggredito come clone presunto...e non dai soliti banditi. Vatti a rileggere gli ultimi ingressi. Magari sono davvero cloni, magari qualcuno non lo era...questa è sicuramente una forma di maleducazione. Io credo di si...
> E poi ripeto, la maleducazione esiste, e può senza dubbio bloccare dei nuovi nick...ma da qui a dire che nick storici non possono scrivere ciò che pensano perchè subiscono violenza, no letti, non sono d'accordo. E ripeto, moderando la si da loro vinta.
> QUESTA è SOLO UNA MIA OPINIONE!


Ognuno ha il suo concetto di maleducazione.
Per me è molto maleducato e di cattivo gusto continuare ad interagire 'normalmente' con chi si dimostra non rispettare le regole minime di civiltà nonchè i miei amici e le persone che stimo.
Inoltre moltimodi se non ti rendi conto che i 'nuovi arrivati' altro non sono che tentativi mal riusciti di appropriarsi informazioni private per poi rivendersele malamente ...mi dispiace..allora dovresti leggere con più attenzione quello che succede qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> infatti se accetto un invito, m'impegno.... da prof dovresti apprezzare l'impegno e quindi lo prendo come un complimento....
> 
> per la cronaca, il mio linguaggio e modus operandi e' adattativo e di molto.... lo sintonizzo sulle frequenze dell'interlocutore.... quando hai reiterato le critiche hai avuto un trattamento simile???... non mi pare... percio'... la causa e' da ricercare da un'altra parte....


Non sono prof ...sono una maestra 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Infatto ho detto che sei un Gadda ...a volte illeggibile, per me.
Hai anche un'umorismo "romanesco" (ma spazi tra i vari dialetti) che in alcune circostanze posso apprezzare, ma non è il mio.
Per quanto riguarda le provocazioni ...ne ho già parlato fin troppo e non intendo tediare ancora con la mia opinione, ma cose inaccettabili le hai dette anche tu e hai offerto materiale a chi sa "lavorare" anche sul niente.
Potresti anche tu riconoscere di aver usato toni e termini sbagliati.
Non credo che si perda in "virilità" riconoscendo di aver sbagliato.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi mi dispiace ma non posso concordare... trovo anche inutile discutere ulteriormente.


Mi sa di si...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono prof ...sono una maestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... anche perché non si può perdere ciò che non si possiede... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente, come scrivevo a fedi, qui chi entra ultimamente viene aggredito come clone presunto...e non dai soliti banditi. Vatti a rileggere gli ultimi ingressi. Magari sono davvero cloni, magari qualcuno non lo era...questa è sicuramente una forma di maleducazione. Io credo di si...
> E poi ripeto, la maleducazione esiste, e può senza dubbio bloccare dei nuovi nick...ma da qui a dire che nick storici non possono scrivere ciò che pensano perchè subiscono violenza, no letti, non sono d'accordo. E ripeto, moderando la si da loro vinta.
> QUESTA è SOLO UNA MIA OPINIONE!


 
MM io non ho problemi a discutere anche coi cloni. Se sono cloni che dicono cose interessanti. Certo se poi capisco che si finge di fare gli specchietti per le allodole...

Altra cosa no? Ad esempio non ho capito la storia di Sarah. Con cui ho interagito molto negli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche perché non si può perdere ciò che non si possiede... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...


 
Ciao caro gli acciacchi???? Migliorano?????


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te la violenza psicologica non esiste? Se entri in un forum e appena scrivi ciao ti tartassano che fai? Esprimi un'opinione e sei un coglione peloso e impotente... questo tutti i giorni... non la consideri una violenza? Io si. Non credi che questo possa limitare la partecipazione al forum? Io credo di si... ma non perche' quell'utente e' un debole o un coglione peloso e impotente... solo perche' ci si stanca.
> 
> Tutto qui


... poverina...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ciao caro gli acciacchi???? Migliorano?????


... ciao amore... questa mattina, altra seduta dal FKT!... mi ha rimesso a nuovo... questa sera, leggero allenamento... un po' di corsa... qualche scambio di tecniche... nulla più...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> dio, come ti sbagli, Fedi... il fatto grave non è che vengano o meno riportate, che si vengano o meno a sapere... è che sono create ad uopo per screditare una certa persona...
> si vede che sei uno onesto... altrimenti avresti capito al volo quello che intendevo dire.
> no. in questo forum di gente così non ne ho ancora vista ed è solo un bene.


Se vuoi magari ingenuo, più che onesto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però se ad esempio mi scrivono in pvt che Anna è solita ubriacarsi da mane a sera, io, con tutta la mia innocenza e sempre che la fonte possa ritenerla attendibile, scrivo ad Anna e le chiedo se per caso ha quel tipo di problema, sempre che Anna mi stia a cuore...se no faccio spallucce e dico..ma scusa...perchè lo vieni a dire a me?Che me frega?Specie poi se con quella persona non ho rapportualità e confidenza... E, di conseguenza, guarderò poi con sospetto chi mi ha fatto quella confidenza, e mi guarderò bene dal dirle anche solo cosa ho mangiato oggi!

E ad Anna, se non ha rapportualità con me, importerà qualcosa se a me han riferito le dicerie o dentro di sè dirà: ma chemmefrega di ciò che pensa di me feddy?

Da questo punto di vista, il problema è in chi sparla o in chi raccoglie e magari fa circolare quelle voci?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... anche perché non si può perdere ciò che non si possiede... hi, hi, hi... hi, hi, hi...

































azz ancora in giro stai???

minkia allora er kirurgo e' di quelli bravi, mo' scegli chi te stacca i lobi frontali, cosi' hai finito de soffri'... povero...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... poverina...


 
dopo che per giorni i nuovi utenti sono fuggiti via sotto gli attacchi di queste persone, ora dicono questo.


la sai l'ultima chen?
- oggi marì pensa che io sia bellamonella


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... poverina...


 
le tue risposte dimostrano meglio di qualcunque cosa quanto tu sia fasullo
uno piscoterapeuta per poter esercitare deve fare anni di lavoro su sè stesso.
se tu l'avessi fatto..non saresti ore come sei....

vedi di tornare alle tue non attività...è meglio....


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo concetto di maleducazione.
> *Per me è molto maleducato e di cattivo gusto continuare ad interagire 'normalmente' con chi si dimostra non rispettare le regole minime di civiltà nonchè i miei amici e le persone che stimo*.
> Inoltre moltimodi se non ti rendi conto che i 'nuovi arrivati' altro non sono che tentativi mal riusciti di appropriarsi informazioni private per poi rivendersele malamente ...mi dispiace..allora dovresti leggere con più attenzione quello che succede qui.


Non sono d'accordo su questo, come sai. E' un tema affrontato tante volte in passato, da cui poi erano nate accuse di "branco" verso alcuni nick del forum (io, lettrice, miciolidia). Preferisco non essere vago.

Alcuni saranno tentativi mal riusciti come dici tu...magari altri erano veri utenti...non so. Accoglierli tutti indiscriminatamente con la presa per il culo di default, non mi sembra educato nè comunque una genialata. Per cautelarsi, basterebbe non fare chissà quali confidenze in privato, almeno all'inizio.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM io non ho problemi a discutere anche coi cloni. Se sono cloni che dicono cose interessanti. Certo se poi capisco che si finge di fare gli specchietti per le allodole...
> 
> Altra cosa no? Ad esempio non ho capito la storia di Sarah. Con cui ho interagito molto negli ultimi tempi.


Anche io, e la trovavo interessante spesso...se poi era un clone, chissenefrega!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna è QUESTO che succede. A me. E non solo a me. Poi che ci si scazzi virtualmente quanto si vuole, sono sempre stata lontana dalle liti. Sia in dol che qui. Quoto sia Chen che Stermi, quando sono d'accordo con loro. Quando insultano li lascio fare. Così come non entro a difendere nessuno. Perché è un forum di persone adulte, in grado di difendersi da sole.
> 
> ps d'accordo con te che le persone in questo forum siano migliori.


MK, personalmente... se fossi al tuo posto me ne fregherei altamente di questo tipo di insulti... perché vedi, chi te li muove, alla fine è una mente semplice. chi vuol davvero fare del male usa altri canali e lo fa in maniera infima... il che vuol dire non spararle a cazzo su di un forum, ma creare tutto un SUBstrato di credibilità, prima di agire in malafede. è da quelle persone che è difficile difendersi, non da gente come Cat.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ciao amore... questa mattina, altra seduta dal FKT!... mi ha rimesso a nuovo... questa sera, leggero allenamento... un po' di corsa... qualche scambio di tecniche... nulla più...


Bene, bene l'importante è non fermarsi.
Magari prenditi qualcosa tipo l'arnica....... quando mi sono strappata il nervo sciatico (e non ti dico come) mi ha fatto bene.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su questo, come sai. E' un tema affrontato tante volte in passato, da cui poi erano nate accuse di "branco" verso alcuni nick del forum (io, lettrice, miciolidia). Preferisco non essere vago.
> 
> Alcuni saranno tentativi mal riusciti come dici tu...magari altri erano veri utenti...non so. Accoglierli tutti indiscriminatamente con la presa per il culo di default, non mi sembra educato nè comunque una genialata. Per cautelarsi, basterebbe non fare chissà quali confidenze in privato, almeno all'inizio.


 
non leggi con attenzione.non lo si fa per default.o per partito preso.sei tu che ora stai facendo il gioco di altri con queste affermazioni.pensaci.

non si parla di branco.ma di senso del rispetto.e anche di riconoscere quando qualcuno sbaglia e di farlo notare.tu supporti la demenza.e questo è incomprensibile.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono prof ...sono una maestra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so' ruspante... pane ar pane e vino ar vino...

addio... sta' frase mo' me la salta....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma creare tutto un SUBstrato di credibilità, prima di agire in malafede


Di chi parli Anna?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io, e la trovavo interessante spesso...se poi era un clone, chissenefrega!


Caro non trovo i pallettoni....... dobbiamo rinviare la battuta di caccia.......


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io, e la trovavo interessante spesso...se poi era un clone, chissenefrega!


eh ma MM io so' curiosa!!!! Vorrei soltanto capire... Gli stessi miei gusti musicali!!! Identiche...


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> dopo che per giorni i nuovi utenti sono fuggiti via sotto gli attacchi di queste persone, ora dicono questo.
> 
> 
> la sai l'ultima chen?
> - *oggi marì pensa che io sia bellamonella*


da cosa lo deduci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












non dire bugie a paparino


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di chi parli Anna?


parlo di quello che è successo di là... non mi pare che ti servano i dettagli...
c'era tutto un substrato di maldicenza contagioso...
non per niente si parlava spesso dei sotterranei del forum.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> da cosa lo deduci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te lo ha detto lei cucciolotta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 leggila.


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non leggi con attenzione.non lo si fa per default.o per partito preso.sei tu che ora stai facendo il gioco di altri con queste affermazioni.pensaci.
> 
> non si parla di branco.ma di senso del rispetto.e anche di riconoscere quando qualcuno sbaglia e di farlo notare.tu supporti la demenza.e questo è incomprensibile.


E di chi farei il gioco? Me lo dici dere?
Come no....si è parlato eccome, di branco...forse sei poco attenta tu, allora. Se a loro va di intervenire, possono agevolmente ricordarlo lettrice e miciolidia.
Tu accetteresti i miei interventi quando secondo me sbagli? Se te lo facessi notare, che cosa diresti? 
Dai, sii sincera.


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E di chi farei il gioco? Me lo dici dere?
> Come no....si è parlato eccome, di branco...forse sei poco attenta tu, allora. Se a loro va di intervenire, possono agevolmente ricordarlo lettrice e miciolidia.
> Tu accetteresti i miei interventi quando secondo me sbagli? Se te lo facessi notare, che cosa diresti?
> Dai, sii sincera.


si è parlato.ma IO non stavo parlando di branco in questo caso.IO.
accetterei perchè sono qui per questo!Per confrontarmi.civilmente anche con chi no è d'accordo.ma civilmente.Non sono miope!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> te lo ha detto lei cucciolotta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


metti gli occhiali... la presbiopia incombe 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fattene una ragione


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Caro non trovo i pallettoni....... dobbiamo rinviare la battuta di caccia.......


Li ammazziamo con qualche riga di stermi e oscuro!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> parlo di quello che è successo di là... non mi pare che ti servano i dettagli...
> c'era tutto un substrato di maldicenza contagioso...
> non per niente si parlava spesso dei sotterranei del forum.


Con me le maldicenze erano in chiaro... E ho sempre risposto in chiaro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi che ci fossere i sotterranei è vero, ma tutto nasceva sempre dai contatti privati.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Li ammazziamo con qualche riga di stermi e oscuro!


SEI UN CATTIVO BAMBINO!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi magari ingenuo, più che onesto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


va bè... ho capito. santo subito e non se ne parli più...
guarda, cmq, che le cose non sono sempre così semplici come le vedi tu...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Li ammazziamo con qualche riga di stermi e oscuro!


azz... proprio mo' che avevo messo la sicura...

che faccio la devo leva'???


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con me le maldicenze erano in chiaro... E ho sempre risposto in chiaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


contatti privati, appunto!! ma non privati nel senso che riguardavano persone che si conoscevano di persona -o non solo. nei sotterranei lavoravano alla grande...
c'era, e lo sai, un forum parallelo a quello ufficiale...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si è parlato.ma IO non stavo parlando di branco in questo caso.IO.
> accetterei perchè sono qui per questo!Per confrontarmi.civilmente anche con chi no è d'accordo.ma civilmente.Non sono miope!


Tu no, mica ho detto che tu ci hai accusato! Ma siccome parlavamo con Chen, in diversi ci hanno rotto le palle....l'accusa era simile alla tua, ora. Perchè parli con questo qua?
Ok, ne prendo atto. Anche se a volte, sei saltata su come una belva...e per cose neanche volontariamente dirette a te. Ti ricordi la storia della censura? 
In ogni caso, se tu a torto o a ragione ti incazzi con qualcun altro, non per questo smetterei di parlare con te, se ti ritenessi un interlocutore interessante. E non ti farei notare proprio nulla. Anche se fossi, con quell'altro, dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> contatti privati, appunto!! ma non privati nel senso che riguardavano persone che si conoscevano di persona -o non solo. nei sotterranei lavoravano alla grande...
> c'era, e lo sai, *un forum parallelo a quello ufficiale..*.


infatti, me sa che l'80% ce lo semo perso.... peccato...


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> azz... proprio mo' che avevo messo la sicura...
> 
> che faccio la devo leva'???


No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu no, mica ho detto che tu ci hai accusato! Ma siccome parlavamo con Chen, in diversi ci hanno rotto le palle....l'accusa era simile alla tua, ora. Perchè parli con questo qua?
> Ok, ne prendo atto. Anche se a volte, sei saltata su come una belva...e per cose neanche volontariamente dirette a te. Ti ricordi la storia della censura?
> In ogni caso, se tu a torto o a ragione ti incazzi con qualcun altro, non per questo smetterei di parlare con te, se ti ritenessi un interlocutore interessante. E non ti farei notare proprio nulla. Anche se fossi, con quell'altro, dalla parte del torto.


 
e fai male
se sei una persona che ci tiene lo fai notare se ritieni che sono nel torto!!
così come io sto facendo con te ora...cucciolotto


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> SEI UN CATTIVO BAMBINO!!!!!!!


Chiedilo ai paperi...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ah vabbe' okkeyyy, ma nel caso... voi lo dite ed io la levo...

(scusa Pinuccio....)


----------



## Nobody (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e fai male
> se sei una persona che ci tiene lo fai notare se ritieni che sono nel torto!!
> così come io sto facendo con te ora...cucciolotto


Un feticista come me, da una gattina vestita come te, accetta qualunque nota!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io no, dere...salvo rarissimi casi, non intervengo in dispute tra altri nick.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vuoi magari ingenuo, più che onesto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... senti, vecchietto mio, sai cos'è la VITA?... TU, mummia incartapecorita, VIVI?... perché se vivi, dovresti sapere che il pettegolezzo è una delle attività umane preferite dall'homo sapiens sapiens... così come lo sputtanamento, la maldicenza... il tafferuglio verbale... il parapiglia, la baruffa... accade nella vita... nel lavoro... per strada tra automobilisti... che dici?... ci mettiamo un moderatore?... processiamo?... condanniamo?... tu vuoi espellere la VITA da questo forum... ennesima dimostrazione che non capisci un cazzo...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> infatti, me sa che l'80% ce lo semo perso.... peccato...


vero, vero... potremmo sempre chiedere a Kk però...
era lui la vittima nr 1 dei sotterranei...


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un feticista come me, da una gattina vestita come te, accetta qualunque nota!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non parlado di dispute.non intervengo nemmeno io.ma far notare quando uno sbaglia è importante

miiiao ciiiaaao


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Vabbè fedifrago...paga la vicinanza di marì...sarà l'età...cmq chen io sinceramente sullo sputtanamento di fatti pvt in pubblico non sono d'accordo e penso si debba far qualcosa..dai non è possibile...lo sberleffo,l'insulto,ci può stare, ma il range raggiunto mi sembra eccessivo....!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non parlado di dispute.non intervengo nemmeno io.ma far notare quando uno sbaglia è importante
> 
> miiiao ciiiaaao


... naturalmente sarai tu a decidere qual è la cosa "_sbagliata_"... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero, vero... potremmo sempre chiedere a Kk però...
> era lui la vittima nr 1 dei sotterranei...


ah beh pero' devo dire che nell'exploit finale de Fratelli d'Italia, erano salite un po' le sue quotazioni...

ao' il biscottino l'ha pucciato pure ... anche se nun so er punteggio....

mi credevo fosse na' rekkia...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè fedifrago...paga la vicinanza di marì...sarà l'età...cmq chen io sinceramente sullo sputtanamento di fatti pvt in pubblico non sono d'accordo e penso si debba far qualcosa..dai non è possibile...lo sberleffo,l'insulto,ci può stare, ma il range raggiunto mi sembra eccessivo....!!!


Non ti inalberare!!!
Pero' sai dove sta il problema? Che i fattacci privati uno se li deve tenere per se.......


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... naturalmente sarai tu a decidere qual è la cosa "_sbagliata_"... hi, hi, hi... roba da matti...


tu sei sbagliato per definizione a mio parere.quindi non c'è molto da discutere.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè fedifrago...paga la vicinanza di marì...sarà l'età...cmq chen io sinceramente sullo sputtanamento di fatti pvt in pubblico non sono d'accordo e penso si debba far qualcosa..dai non è possibile...lo sberleffo,l'insulto,ci può stare, ma il range raggiunto mi sembra eccessivo....!!!


e * 2* ... e non reagisco.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e *2* ... e non reagisco.


 

robe da matti


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> robe da matti


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> e *2* ... e non reagisco.


Marì non te la prendere. Mia mamma ha la tua età e scommetto che sei una superdonna come lei!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè fedifrago...paga la vicinanza di marì...sarà l'età...cmq chen io sinceramente sullo sputtanamento di fatti pvt in pubblico non sono d'accordo e penso si debba far qualcosa..dai non è possibile...lo sberleffo,l'insulto,ci può stare, ma il range raggiunto mi sembra eccessivo....!!!


il range, detto dal ranger...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*casa 71*

Con te mi son mai inalberato?Mai!Anzi...!Appunto e se ciò non accade che facciamo?Quando ho parlato forum parallelo mi riferivo a questo.....guarda cosa stà accadendo a me....son diventato un celerino violento.....,prima invece ero una donna disturbatrice....


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah beh pero' devo dire che nell'exploit finale de Fratelli d'Italia, erano salite un po' le sue quotazioni...
> 
> ao' il biscottino l'ha pucciato pure ... anche se nun so er punteggio....
> 
> mi credevo fosse na' rekkia...


 

tu giustifichi la violenza privata da parte di un uomo ad una donna.

tu giustifichi che un uomo spari alla propria moglie, anzi....affermi pure che aveva certamente buoni motivi.


qui sta il dolo.


sei come alex tempo fa quando diceva che le botte che una donna subisce sono meritate.


bravi. bravi veramente.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, vecchietto mio, sai cos'è la VITA?... TU, mummia incartapecorita, VIVI?... perché se vivi, dovresti sapere che il pettegolezzo è una delle attività umane preferite dall'homo sapiens sapiens... così come lo sputtanamento, la maldicenza... il tafferuglio verbale... *il parapiglia, la baruffa... accade nella vita... nel lavoro... per strada tra automobilisti... che dici?... ci mettiamo un moderatore?... processiamo?... condanniamo?...* tu vuoi espellere la VITA da questo forum... ennesima dimostrazione che non capisci un cazzo...


Su su, calmati, che ancora non mi pare ti sia ripreso dalle batoste prese ieri un pò da tutti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo a ciò che ho sottolineato, le cose son moderate dalla *LEGGE*, che ti *CONDANNA* se insulti uno in faccia, se gli metti le mani addosso, se lo calunni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ohhhh, cinesino, scusa, scordavo che per te chi fa rispettare la legge...è fascista!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Miiii se ti brucia...ma quanto si stan ingrossando le tue emorroidi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Ps. Miciolidia, vedi che era presto per modificare la mia firma? Quel che è questo fasullo di un samurai è giusto che resti lì, scolpito...a monito di chi incroci la sua strada...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*

Forse non lo hai notato ma io a te non rispondo più...fai...fai pure con comodo!!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


 













  eccola che ricomincia


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli


mi sono documentata, lei è in perimenopausa che ci vuoi fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












ha i suoi problemi


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Marì non te la prendere. Mia mamma ha la tua età e scommetto che sei *una superdonna* come lei!!!!!


Mi dispiace Stefania, sono solo una donna, niente super.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il range, detto dal ranger...


si mo ce manca solo l'orso Yoghi e Bubu cosi' stamo proprio ar completo!

(maronn... e' n'inkubo!... pero' me piacccccc'...)


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> mi sono documentata, lei è in perimenopausa che ci vuoi fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sto pensando a chi potresti essere, di chi sei clone?

ho letto i tuoi messaggi, lasci dei segnali inequivocabili.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah beh pero' devo dire che nell'exploit finale de Fratelli d'Italia, erano salite un po' le sue quotazioni...
> 
> ao' il biscottino l'ha pucciato pure ... anche se nun so er punteggio....
> 
> mi credevo fosse na' rekkia...


shhhhhh che son cose che non si devono sapere... è stata una sbandata parecchio scivolosa per il povero Kk...
per amore del vero, e lo devo dire... è l'unico che ha pagato un caro prezzo per quella storia...
sempre per quella bella quanto vincente iniziativa di lavorarsi i consensi al buio.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con te mi son mai inalberato?Mai!Anzi...!Appunto e se ciò non accade che facciamo?Quando ho parlato forum parallelo mi riferivo a questo.....guarda cosa stà accadendo a me....son diventato un celerino violento.....,prima invece ero una donna disturbatrice....


Intendevo non te la prendere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pero' vedi come dicono tutti qui tanti problemi nascono dal fatto che in pvt si dicono molte cose che se dette in pvt uno non vorrebbero essere rese pubbliche ok? Allora perchè uno le dice, se le tiene per se. Se poi lo fa accetta le conseguenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero, vero... potremmo sempre chiedere a Kk però...
> era lui la vittima nr 1 dei sotterranei...


Pietà ...ci bastano i messaggi sotterranei e di superficie che sono qui


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Stefania, sono solo una donna, niente super.


Non è vero!!!! Caspita lo leggo nelle tue parole!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tu giustifichi la violenza privata da parte di un uomo ad una donna.
> 
> tu giustifichi che un uomo spari alla propria moglie, anzi....affermi pure che aveva certamente buoni motivi.
> 
> ...


ao' fatte adotta' dar WWF o fatte fa' Santa, mo'...

che ce vole??


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> eccola che ricomincia


tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse non lo hai notato ma io a te non rispondo più...fai...fai pure con comodo!!!


non lo avevo notato infatti... ma ho notato che ogni volta che lo minacci poi non riesci a farlo...
ti manco, eh..


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> mi sono documentata, lei è in perimenopausa che ci vuoi fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *sto pensando* a chi potresti essere, di chi sei clone?
> 
> ho letto i tuoi messaggi, lasci dei segnali inequivocabili.


fermi tutti! 
ora pensa


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


 













  marì....maria...... continua se ciò ti da soddisfazione


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


eh ma mo' e' presto... stanno ancora ar maneggio...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa 71*

Guarda che alcuni lo fanno di proposito...qui ci son persone che mettono contro altre persone....che insinuano...che fomentano....che spiattellano le difficoltà ed i particolari della vita altrui..e questo non può essere....!Personalmente ho avuto anche a che fare con persone che in pvt mi scrivevano a e in chiaro b.....meglio lasciare stare.....io un limite lo metterei..e tutto questo è accaduto da un punto in poi!Casa ma a te inteessa saper che tristano a 5 figli?a me no, a te?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> fermi tutti!
> ora pensa


 
ecco, hai visto? marì pensa che tu sei me! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









leggi leggi


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ecco, hai visto? marì pensa che tu sei me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> marì....maria...... continua se ciò ti da soddisfazione



Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che alcuni lo fanno di proposito...qui ci son persone che mettono contro altre persone....che insinuano...che fomentano....che spiattellano le difficoltà ed i particolari della vita altrui..e questo non può essere....!Personalmente ho avuto anche a che fare con persone che in pvt mi scrivevano a e in chiaro b.....meglio lasciare stare.....io un limite lo metterei..e tutto questo è accaduto da un punto in poi!Casa ma a te inteessa saper che tristano a 5 figli?a me no, a te?


 
si oscuro, ci sono persone qui, molte che nascondono drammi . dolori della vita e non lo raccontano certo in privato perchè sarebbero derisi come per esempio credelmente stanno facendo marì e enzo qui ora con me.


lo tengono segreto e fanno molto bene, qui non è luogo del racconto....non lo è più oscuro.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> fermi tutti!
> ora pensa




Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta'


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

ANNA VS OSCURO
TRISTANO VS MARI
MARI VS CASA 71 
BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO
MARI VS OSCURO
ANNAA VS MK2
MOLTIMODI VS DERERUMNATURA

CHI SI QUALIFICA SFIDA IL VINCENTE TRA STERMINATOR E CHEN


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ecco, hai visto? marì pensa che tu sei me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leggi leggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  e poi dillo a paparino


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> si oscuro, ci sono persone qui, molte che nascondono drammi . dolori della vita e non lo raccontano certo in privato perchè sarebbero derisi come per esempio credelmente stanno facendo marì e enzo qui ora con me.
> 
> 
> lo tengono segreto e fanno molto bene, qui non è luogo del racconto....non lo è più oscuro.


Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> leggi leggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SMETTILA!


Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> ANNA VS OSCURO
> TRISTANO VS MARI
> MARI VS CASA 71
> BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO
> ...


si' ma che se vince???... so' venale... lo so'...

punti fragola dell'Esselunga no perche' sto pieno... punti Ipercooppe uguaglio.... ecco, magari 2 settimane in un bilocale a ferragosto in Sardegna e vedo se se po' fa'!

fateme sape'!!!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SMETTILA!
> 
> 
> Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


ZITTA!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> ZITTA!



Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*tristano*

Ti sbagli!!Il dramma di marì...di sterminator...è evidente a tutti...non hanno bisogno di nascondere...112 anni vissuti così....senza un perchè.....ti sbagli tristano.... a noi è toccato dividere con loro questo dramma!!!!La domanda non è chi è ,la domanda à pecchè?pecchè dovevano toccare a noi?


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' ma che se vince???... so' venale... lo so'...
> 
> punti fragola dell'Esselunga no perche' sto pieno... punti Ipercooppe uguaglio.... ecco, magari 2 settimane in un bilocale a ferragosto in Sardegna e vedo se se po' fa'!
> 
> fateme sape'!!!


SE ANDATE A PARI MERITO
 LE FAI CON CHEN LE DUE SETTIMANE IN SARDEGNA


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbagli!!Il dramma di marì...di sterminator...è evidente a tutti...non hanno bisogno di nascondere...112 anni vissuti così....senza un perchè.....ti sbagli tristano.... a noi è toccato dividere con loro questo dramma!!!!La domanda non è chi è ,la domanda à pecchè?pecchè dovevano toccare a noi?


la risposta e' in te... solo che e' sbajata...


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

Per il vincitore uno stage nella scuola di Rod Kobayashi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SMETTILA!
> 
> 
> Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


Però smettila anche tu. Non so cosa c'entri il riferimento ai suoi figli.
Il problema è come uno si comporta qui non altrove.
Altrove siamo tutti traditori/ici o/e traditi/e e i nostri guai li abbiamo o li abbiamo avuto.
Qui ci siamo entrati per trovare conforto e comprensione.
Poi se c'è chi non ha voluto conforto o non ne sa dare sarà problema suo, ma nessuno deve usare le vicende personali per cercare di ferire.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Per il vincitore uno stage nella scuola di Rod Kobayashi


e chi e' parente de Kano???

ao' ma quanti ne so in famigghia??? se danno er cambio???


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbagli!!Il dramma di marì...di sterminator...è evidente a tutti...non hanno bisogno di nascondere...112 anni vissuti così....senza un perchè.....ti sbagli tristano.... a noi è toccato dividere con loro questo dramma!!!!La domanda non è chi è ,la domanda à pecchè?pecchè dovevano toccare a noi?


LA FORTUNA E' CIECA
MA LA SFIGA CI VEDE BENISSIMO


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> la risposta e' in te... solo che e' sbajata...


Stermi' smettila ... hai dato fin troppa attenzione al buio, riprenditi.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> SE ANDATE A PARI MERITO
> LE FAI CON CHEN LE DUE SETTIMANE IN SARDEGNA


lo so che a lui piacerebbe, pero' dubito che mi moje me lassa anna'... e' gelosssa... assai pure... vacce te, passo....


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> LA FORTUNA E' CIECA
> MA LA SFIGA CI VEDE BENISSIMO



Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.

Qui perdi solo tempo.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*lb*

Dai non esagerare...io il suino sterminatorr...l'ho già akkoppato...anzi l'ho invitato a prendere un bel caffè ma non ci sente.....dice che l'omini veri se insultano dietro una tastiera.....tanto lo pizzico....ndò scappa e quanno lo pizzico....!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non esagerare...io il suino sterminatorr...l'ho già akkoppato...anzi l'ho invitato a prendere un bel caffè ma non ci sente.....dice che l'omini veri se insultano dietro una tastiera.....tanto lo pizzico....ndò scappa e quanno lo pizzico....!!!!


Io credevo che gli uomini veri non si insultassero


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

Oscuro: cosa ti ha fatto AnnaA?

Tristano: cosa ti ha fatto Marì?

Marì: cosa ti ha fatto casa '71

Fedifrago: cosa ti ha fatto Chensamurai?

Oscuro: cosa ti ha fatto Marì?

MK2: cosa ti ha fatto AnnaA?

.......................................


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però smettila anche tu. Non so cosa c'entri il riferimento ai suoi figli.
> Il problema è come uno si comporta qui non altrove.
> Altrove siamo tutti traditori/ici o/e traditi/e e i nostri guai li abbiamo o li abbiamo avuto.
> Qui ci siamo entrati per trovare conforto e comprensione.
> Poi se c'è chi non ha voluto conforto o non ne sa dare sarà problema suo, ma nessuno deve usare le vicende personali per cercare di ferire.


Un giorno te lo spieghero'.


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che alcuni lo fanno di proposito...qui ci son persone che mettono contro altre persone....che insinuano...che fomentano....che spiattellano le difficoltà ed i particolari della vita altrui..e questo non può essere....!Personalmente ho avuto anche a che fare con persone che in pvt mi scrivevano a e in chiaro b.....meglio lasciare stare.....io un limite lo metterei..e tutto questo è accaduto da un punto in poi!Casa ma a te inteessa saper che tristano a 5 figli?a me no, a te?


Ma sai la gente lo fa' anche nella vita reale........ un solo rimedio: riservatezza. Sai quanti ne ho incontrati di quel tipo, ignorare e passare oltre.

Per quanto riguarda i figli di tristano, no non mi interessa pero' sarebbe interessante sapere come fa' ad aver quel culo dopo cinque figli!!!!!!!


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> lo so che a lui piacerebbe, pero' dubito che mi moje me lassa anna'... e' gelosssa... assai pure... vacce te, passo....


MANNACE L'AMICA COR CULO DE FORA


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai non esagerare...io il suino sterminatorr...*l'ho già akkoppato..*.anzi l'ho invitato a prendere un bel caffè ma non ci sente.....dice che l'omini veri se insultano dietro una tastiera.....tanto lo pizzico....ndò scappa e quanno lo pizzico....!!!!


quella e' la tua fregatura... te vivi in mondo de favole e te sogni le cose....

GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI, GUARDAMI.... al mio 3 tu ti sveglierai....


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*

Io credevo che le donne vere non formulassero accuse infondate...senza chiedere perdono...............!!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Oscuro: cosa ti ha fatto AnnaA?
> 
> Tristano: cosa ti ha fatto Marì?
> *
> ...


Perche' questa domanda?!

Per caso sono stata sgarbata con Casa71?


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> ANNA VS OSCURO
> TRISTANO VS MARI
> MARI VS CASA 71
> BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO
> ...


 
che fai vaneggi?????? io mai avuto nulla contro marì, anzi.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credevo che gli uomini veri non si insultassero


lui è un grande uomo, un gran signore 
peccato che il tutto sia oscuro


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

Eliminate!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> che fai vaneggi?????? io mai avuto nulla contro marì, anzi.



Appunto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sono rimasta colpita.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*bellamonella*

Infatti è oscuro..un po come il tuo cervello...molto oscuro direi non pervenuto....!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Eliminate!


Okkei al prossimo giro tiglia tormentosa per tutti...... e se non basta passiamo alle droghe pesanti!


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

*correzione*

_ANNA VS OSCURO
TRISTANO VS MARI
BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO
MARI VS OSCURO
ANNAA VS MK2
MOLTIMODI VS DERERUMNATURA

CHI SI QUALIFICA SFIDA IL VINCENTE TRA STERMINATOR E CHEN_


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè fedifrago...paga la vicinanza di marì...sarà l'età...cmq chen io sinceramente sullo sputtanamento di fatti pvt in pubblico non sono d'accordo e penso si debba far qualcosa..dai non è possibile...lo sberleffo,l'insulto,ci può stare, ma il range raggiunto mi sembra eccessivo....!!!


Se questioni private sono state spiattellate, qualcuno, a monte, ha ritenuto giusto confidar-_le_... quelle cose private... vedi, Oscuro, non so se c'è più imbecillità in chi ha malamente confidato a persona inaffidabile i cazzi suoi o in chi, poi, li ha spiattellati... quei fatti... se fai un investimento e il consulente si rivela un ladro, lui sarà senz'altro un ladro, ma tu, sei indubbiamente un allocco... capisci?...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Okkei al prossimo giro tiglia tormentosa per tutti...... *e se non basta passiamo alle droghe pesanti!*


per me altri danni nun ne possono fa', percio' reitero...

AUTOSPUGHIIIIIIIII.....  e stop...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Se questioni private sono state spiattellate, qualcuno, a monte, ha ritenuto giusto confidar-_le_... quelle cose private... vedi, Oscuro, non so se c'è più imbecillità in chi ha malamente confidato a persona inaffidabile i cazzi suoi o in chi, poi, li ha spiattellati... quei fatti... se fai un investimento e il consulente si rivela un ladro, lui sarà senz'altro un ladro, ma tu, sei indubbiamente un allocco... capisci?...


 

STRAQUOTO!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> _ANNA VS OSCURO
> TRISTANO VS MARI
> * BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO*
> MARI VS OSCURO
> ...


*elemina anche questo, sono la stessa persona.*


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> _ANNA VS OSCURO_
> _TRISTANO VS MARI_
> _BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO_
> _MARI VS OSCURO_
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... io non combatto con i vecchi bastardini che mi stressano con i loro latrati... hi, hi, hi... al massimo, gli assesto un calcio in culo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti è oscuro..un po come il tuo cervello...molto oscuro direi non pervenuto....!!!


a te perviene solo in pm


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> _ANNA VS OSCURO_
> _TRISTANO VS MARI_
> _BELLAMONELLA VS TRISTANO_
> _MARI VS OSCURO_
> ...


io contro oscuro non ho niente... ma lui vs me a lot... ask to him.


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Chen*

Sono d'accordo. La prendi in culo dagli amici nella vita reale e vai a fidarti di persone virtuali? Se lo fai è giusto  pagarne le conseguenze. Nessuno ti punta pistola per raccontare i tuoi cazzi schiacciando le dita su una tastiera.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credevo che le donne vere non formulassero accuse infondate...senza chiedere perdono...............!!!


Credo proprio che tu non abbia ancora capito di cosa parli.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Il mio caso è diverso....chen io non ho confidato alcun chè.....ma l'ha fatto quella brava persona della mia ex...a mia insaputa...e qualcuno adesso ne approfittà?Poi chen ma a te interessa sapere di tristano che ha 5 figli?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... io non combatto con i vecchi bastardini *che mi stressano* con i loro latrati... hi, hi, hi... al massimo, gli assesto un calcio in culo... hi, hi, hi...


allora la kura sortisce effetto, karo il mio samurai del kazzen....

io aspetto solo un tuo embolo.... tanto ormai ce semo...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio caso è diverso....chen io non ho confidato alcun chè.....ma l'ha fatto quella brava persona della mia ex...a mia insaputa...e qualcuno adesso ne approfittà?Poi chen ma a te interessa sapere di tristano che ha 5 figli?


Oscuro ma è una fissa lo chiedi a tutti!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*persa*

Credo proprio...tu non sai e non hai capito.....!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo proprio che tu non abbia ancora capito di cosa parli.


devi avere pazienza, mo' gli manca il collega che legge e se deve arrangia' a fa' tutto lui....


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> STRAQUOTO!!!!!!!!!​


... amica mia, penso che anche il più coglione di questo forum... Mr. Fedifrago... possa cogliere questa sottigliezza fondamentale... hi, hi, hi... ovvero: solo un'emerita testa di cazzo può confidare i cazzi suoi ad una persona totalmente inaffidabile, scambiandola per affidabile... hi, hi, hi... per poi lamentarsene... hi, hi, hi... 

... CHI E' CAUSA DEL PROPRIO MAL... PIANGA SE' STESSO... E NON ROMPA I COGLIONI...
​


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*Casa 71*

Ma si perchè non ce ne frega nulla a nessuno...e non se pò dai............!!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, penso che anche il più coglione di questo forum... Mr. Fedifrago... possa cogliere questa sottigliezza fondamentale... hi, hi, hi... ovvero: solo un'emerita testa di cazzo può confidare i cazzi suoi ad una persona totalmente inaffidabile, scambiandola per affidabile... hi, hi, hi... per poi lamentarsene... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... CHI E' CAUSA DEL PROPRIO MAL... PIANGA SE' STESSO... *E NON ROMPA I COGLIONI*...
> ​


ma allora te te salvi...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*chen*

Se la metti così...ok!ma parliamo sempre di 2 teste di cazzo!!!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amica mia, penso che anche il più coglione di questo forum... Mr. Fedifrago... possa cogliere questa sottigliezza fondamentale... hi, hi, hi... ovvero: solo un'emerita testa di cazzo può confidare i cazzi suoi ad una persona totalmente inaffidabile, scambiandola per affidabile... hi, hi, hi... per poi lamentarsene... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ... CHI E' CAUSA DEL PROPRIO MAL... PIANGA SE' STESSO... E NON ROMPA I COGLIONI...​


Correggo: non persona inaffidabile > persona sconosciuta!

Questa frase me la citerà 30 volte il giorno mia madre!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la metti così...ok!ma parliamo sempre di 2 teste di cazzo!!!


mo' te fai pure le autocitazioni???

non vale, giochi sporco... sei tutte chiacchiere e distintivo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. La prendi in culo dagli amici nella vita reale e vai a fidarti di persone virtuali? Se lo fai è giusto pagarne le conseguenze. Nessuno ti punta pistola per raccontare i tuoi cazzi schiacciando le dita su una tastiera.


... AMICO MIO, SONO GIORNI CHE INDICO CHI SONO I VERI COGLIONI IN QUESTO FORUM... mi fa piacere che anche tu abbia capito l'antifona... questi quattro stronzi, si lamentano DOPO aver divulgato incautamente i CAZZI LORO... e DOPO aver dimostrato al mondo intero quanto sono stronzi, ora vorrebbero poter censurare, processare, emendare, impiccare... mentre ad impiccarsi dovrebbero essere proprio loro... perché solo delle emerite teste di cazzo spiattellerebbero al mondo certe questioni private... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si perchè non ce ne frega nulla a nessuno...e non se pò dai............!!


Beh se è per quello non se hai letto il mio post di stamattina!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*suino*

bla bla bla ......bla bla...e suino scappa veloce....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Stermi il suino....!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma allora te te salvi...


Naaa...nun se salva, non vedi come annaspa...arranca...mi cerca....ma è accecato e nun me vede più...son trooopoooo avanti rispetto a lui!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... AMICO MIO, SONO GIORNI CHE INDICO CHI SONO I VERI COGLIONI IN QUESTO FORUM... mi fa piacere che anche tu abbia capito l'antifona... questi quattro stronzi, si lamentano DOPO aver divulgato incautamente i CAZZI LORO... e DOPO aver dimostrato al mondo intero quanto sono stronzi, ora vorrebbero poter censurare, processare, emendare, impiccare... mentre ad impiccarsi dovrebbero essere proprio loro... perché solo delle emerite teste di cazzo spiattellerebbero al mondo certe questioni private... hi, hi, hi...


Allora tutto quel che ci hai raccontato di te non sono i fatti tuoi ?


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la metti così...ok!ma parliamo sempre di 2 teste di cazzo!!!


... capisci Oscuro?... sono questioni tra TESTE DI CAZZO... quindi... che si _SCAPPELLINO_ tra loro... hi, hi, hi... e che il forum rimanga libero...


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma allora te te salvi...


e no, nun se salva !
perchè non ce l'ha ad uncino come @lex 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma più grosso dell'ex che ce l'ha 8cm in erezione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 come ce l'ha?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo sapremo alla prossima


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> bla bla bla ......bla bla...e suino scappa veloce....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so' sicuro che ammazzi deppiu' co' le puttanate che spari che co' la Beretta.... ma i kattivi per caso s'arrendeno perche' glje cominci a racconta' come tu moje t'ha mannato affankulo???


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> e no, nun se salva !
> perchè non ce l'ha ad uncino come @lex
> 
> 
> ...



Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...nun se salva, non vedi come annaspa...arranca...mi cerca....ma è accecato e nun me vede più...son trooopoooo avanti rispetto a lui!!!


ok confermo... ma era riferito alla sua mancanza de koglioni, percio' poteva sta' sicuro...

ben per quello....


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Naaa...nun se salva, non vedi come annaspa...arranca...mi cerca....ma* è accecato e nun me vede più..*.son trooopoooo avanti rispetto a lui!!!



E' VEROOOOOOOOOO ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora tutto quel che ci hai raccontato di te non sono i fatti tuoi ?


... hi, hi, hi... certo che se ti misurano il Q.I... sono cazzi... ci vogliono le potenze negative del DIECI... hi, hi, hi... vedi, io non racconto NULLA che non racconterei a tutti in una pubblica piazza... comprendi?... un forum è il mondo pubblico che più pubblico non si può... quindi, seguo questa regola: racconto, di me, sono quello che sarei disposto ad urlare in una pubblica piazza... altre cose, mie, molto private, personali, ho L'INTELLIGENZA di tenermele per me... o le racconto a persone FIDATE... che qui, ci SONO... certo che se sei RINCOGLIONITO e vai a raccontare i CAZZI TUOI a persone la cui affidabilità è pari allo ZERO, dimostri solo una cosa: _QUANTO SEI PIRLA_... compreso?...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> cambierebbe niente, visto che di me sapete praticamente tutto. pubblicano una mia lettera? se era chiara, sincera e soprattutto onesta, mi frega meno di niente.
> vedi, essere chiari non è mai facile, ma alla fine paga sempre.
> la cosa schifosa solo le trasversalità, Micia, e tu ne sai qualcosa, visto quello che hai subito di là...


anna, è qui che ti sbagli. io non mi sono incazzata per aver diffuso il materiale che apparteneva a me sola, ma per l'uso che la loro cattiva fede ne ha fatto sulla mia mia persona.

Se io ti mando una mia foto, e tu la distribuisci perchè sparli sulla sottoscritta, io mi incazzo..della mia faccia, non mi devo affatto vergognare, anzi, le altre possono solo semmai, rosicare, ma è quello che è stato montato sulla mia foto e su lettere in cui io parlavo di mio figlio, e  di FA.


ora hai capito si o no? spero di si.


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


consigliami, che preparo stasera?
'na padellata de cazzi vostri?


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anna, è qui che ti sbagli. io non mi sono incazzata per aver diffuso il materiale che apparteneva a me sola, ma per l'uso che la loro cattiva fede ne ha fatto sulla mia mia persona.
> 
> Se io ti mando una mia foto, e tu la distribuisci perchè sparli sulla sottoscritta, io mi incazzo..della mia faccia, non mi devo affatto vergognare, anzi, le altre possono solo semmai, rosicare, ma è quello che è stato montato sulla mia foto e su lettere in cui io parlavo di mio figlio, e di FA.
> 
> ...


... chiediti come hai fatto ad essere così stronza da spedire quella foto... questo è il punto...


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


MINCHIA CHE PALLE STA SOLFA


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... certo che se ti misurano il Q.I... sono cazzi... ci vogliono le potenze negative del DIECI... hi, hi, hi... vedi, io non racconto NULLA che non racconterei a tutti in una pubblica piazza... comprendi?... un forum è il mondo pubblico che più pubblico non si può... quindi, seguo questa regola: racconto, di me, sono quello che sarei disposto ad urlare in una pubblica piazza... altre cose, mie, molto private, personali, ho L'INTELLIGENZA di tenermele per me... o le racconto a persone FIDATE... che qui, ci SONO... certo che se sei RINCOGLIONITO e vai a raccontare i CAZZI TUOI a persone la cui affidabilità è pari allo ZERO, dimostri solo una cosa: _QUANTO SEI PIRLA_... compreso?...








 .....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chiediti come hai fatto ad essere così stronza da spedire quella foto... questo è il punto...


 

l'ho già fatto. hai ragione, perfettamente ragione.

e non solo questa stronzata ho fatto, ma anche di migliori in qualità di stronzaggine.

poi....finalmente...ho imparato. pare.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> consigliami, che preparo stasera?
> 'na padellata de cazzi vostri?


... visto che gia sanno dei tuoi ...


Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' VEROOOOOOOOOO ...


 
...PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... penso che basti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Cat tu pensa ai tuoi 5figli ... e vai a cucinare, che devono magna' cucinato di casa alla loro eta' ... e se ancora dopo tanti anni e 5figli non hai imparato: Impara ... per il loro bene.
> 
> 
> MINCHIA CHE PALLE STA SOLFA


Mica lo dico a te, astieniti.


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

SI MA HAI BELLAMENTE ROTTO IL CAZZO. CONTINUA PURE COMUNQUE VISTO CHE IL FORUM E' UN LIBERO LUOGO DI ESPRESSIONE.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*sterminatorr*

I cattivi non s'arrendono scappano come suini...poi li prendo e piangono come agnellini...ne vedo tanti come te...maiali lerci e sudici...a presto sduino mio...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

*marì*

*con le tue monotematiche hai rotto a tutti.*
*ho aperto un tread.*

*io del nord leghista ti sfido , tu napoletana cacciata sulle pendici dell'etna.*

*vediamo se hai fegato!*


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho già fatto. hai ragione, perfettamente ragione.
> 
> e non solo questa stronzata ho fatto, ma anche di migliori in qualità di stronzaggine.
> 
> poi....finalmente...ho imparato. pare.


... si chiama VITA... e nessuno ti può insegnare a VIVERLA... tranne la VITA stessa...


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ellebbi*

Pensa che sta cretina ha 61 anni....dico 61...!!!


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che sta cretina ha 61 anni....dico 61...!!!


 
ora la cosa oscuro si fa caliente. vediamo se la 61enne risponde alla mia scommessa.


scommetto che già se la sta facendo addosso.


----------



## Old ellebi (19 Febbraio 2008)

ma porca troia a 61 anni - dico 61 - non trova nulla di meglio da fare che ripetere a nastro ... hai 5 figli ... fosse mia madre la farei internare


----------



## Old chensamurai (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mica lo dico a te, astieniti.


... hai rotto i coglioni... ho pietà di te, in considerazione dell'età... altrimenti t'avrei già spianata per bene... mi hanno insegnato a rispettare le vecchie _tarampone_ con le corna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anna, è qui che ti sbagli. io non mi sono incazzata per aver diffuso il materiale che apparteneva a me sola, ma per l'uso che la loro cattiva fede ne ha fatto sulla mia mia persona.
> 
> Se io ti mando una mia foto, e tu la distribuisci perchè sparli sulla sottoscritta, io mi incazzo..della mia faccia, non mi devo affatto vergognare, anzi, le altre possono solo semmai, rosicare, ma è quello che è stato montato sulla mia foto e su lettere in cui io parlavo di mio figlio, e di FA.
> 
> ...


avevo capito anche prima. non per niente dico che le infamate mosse ad arte nel privato possono essere cento volte peggio di una cosa resa pubblica.
se una tal persona ti attacca in chiaro per un x motivo tu puoi difenderti... ma se lo fa con il favore delle tenebre diventa assai più difficile capire esattamente come, dove e perché è iniziato il tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> I cattivi non s'arrendono scappano come suini...poi li prendo e piangono come agnellini...ne vedo tanti come te...maiali lerci e sudici...a presto sduino mio...!!!


e ce credo che scappeno, ao' visto come rompi er kazzo te, mica uno rischia de sentirte piagne pe' tu moje nell' interrogatorio.... secondo me scappano perche' s'e' sparsa la voce.... informate...



































Ps: ao' chede' sduino mo'??? nun confonne le acque che gia' mo' nun ce stai a kapi' na' beata coppola... co' la strizza ar kulo cronica che c'hai... forse so' emorroidi... fatte da' n'occhiata....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> avevo capito anche prima. non per niente dico che le infamate mosse ad arte nel privato possono essere cento volte peggio di una cosa resa pubblica.
> se una tal persona ti attacca in chiaro per un x motivo tu puoi difenderti... ma se lo fa con il favore delle tenebre diventa assai più difficile capire esattamente come, dove e perché è iniziato il tutto.


 
certo anna, l'incazzatura della foto e tutto il resto è stato un pretesto per non poterle spaccare il muso a quattr'occhi..mi telefonava, ripeto mi chiamava, e come una stronza, io, le raccontavo cose, idiote per altro, che questa utilizzava amplificandole e ricamandoci su' con le sue amiche di merenda.

motivo? 

uno.

quello che muove la maggior parte delle persone profondamente frustrate.


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2008)

*ellebbi*

Mi sei simpatico...hai usato le mie stesse parole se avessi una madre così sai i calci nel culo....mar'61 anni...e stermi 51 anni che te ne pare?Mio dio che orrore...!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo anna, l'incazzatura della foto e tutto il resto è stato un pretesto per non poterle spaccare il muso a quattr'occhi..mi telefonava, ripeto mi chiamava, e come una stronza, io, le raccontavo cose, idiote per altro, che questa utilizzava amplificandole e ricamandoci su' con le sue amiche di merenda.
> 
> motivo?
> 
> ...



Ciao bestia... perche' non metti Orecchium come avatr? Mi manca...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatico...hai usato le mie stesse parole se avessi una madre così sai i calci nel culo....mar'61 anni...e stermi 51 anni che te ne pare?Mio dio che orrore...!!


Oscuro... e dire che l'altro giorno ti avevo pure scritto una cosa forse bella che mi ispiravi. 
adesso, a dirti il vero, sono proprio contenta che non l'hai letta.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo anna, l'incazzatura della foto e tutto il resto è stato un pretesto per non poterle spaccare il muso a quattr'occhi..mi telefonava, ripeto mi chiamava, e come una stronza, io, le raccontavo cose, idiote per altro, che questa utilizzava amplificandole e ricamandoci su' con le sue amiche di merenda.
> 
> motivo?
> 
> ...


Intanto Lei dentro e noi fuori ... che vuoi fare, e' la vita.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciao bestia... perche' non metti Orecchium come avatr? Mi manca...


lo devo riacchiappare...petta...


----------



## Old bellamonella (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> ora la cosa oscuro si fa caliente. vediamo se la 61enne risponde alla mia scommessa.
> 
> 
> scommetto che già se la sta facendo addosso.


PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatico...hai usato le mie stesse parole se avessi una madre così sai i calci nel culo....mar'61 anni...e stermi 51 anni che te ne pare?Mio dio che orrore...!!


ecco bravo ed occhio ad attraversa'.... pure sulle strisce, me raccomanno.... guardate sempre le spalle...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto Lei dentro e noi fuori ... che vuoi fare, e' la vita.


intanto lei lontana da me. e le sue amiche pure.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Febbraio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo anna, l'incazzatura della foto e tutto il resto è stato un pretesto per non poterle spaccare il muso a quattr'occhi..mi telefonava, ripeto mi chiamava, e come una stronza, io, le raccontavo cose, idiote per altro, che questa utilizzava amplificandole e ricamandoci su' con le sue amiche di merenda.
> 
> motivo?
> 
> ...


ma sì.. vai tranquilla che tutto ciò è emerso più che abbondantemente... già all'epoca...
questo però ti deve far capire quanto più subdolo è un insulto perpetrato alle tue spalle, rispetto ad una cosa messa in chiaro.
la differenza è abissale e ai più sembra che chi sparla in pubblico sia peggiore... e io dico che sono peggio entrambi, ma se dall'offesa pubblica ti difendi subito, da quella mossa nei sotterranei, no...


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intanto Lei dentro e noi fuori ... che vuoi fare, e' la vita.


 
marììììììì??????


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì.. vai tranquilla che tutto ciò è emerso più che abbondantemente... già all'epoca...
> questo però ti deve far capire quanto più subdolo è un insulto perpetrato alle tue spalle, rispetto ad una cosa messa in chiaro.
> la differenza è abissale e ai più sembra che chi sparla in pubblico sia peggiore... e io dico che sono peggio entrambi, ma se dall'offesa pubblica ti difendi subito, da quella mossa nei sotterranei, no...


 
Anna, ognuno di noi ha un diverso modo di sentire ma soprattutto di percepire...dai...perchè non osservare questo rispetto.


Se a me qualcuno da della vacca, o della frigida, o della lesbica o che ne so io... io me ne posso pure fregà, se a tizia offende è giusto rispettare la sua misura.


Se fatti personali , anche solo il nome proprio di una persona, è rivelato pubblicamente non è di buon gusto, è una cosa inutile ,un gesto sgradevole e inutile..non tanto nei contenuti..perchè in se non puo' portare gravi ripercussioni in questo contesto, ma è l'atteggiamento che fa schifo, è volgare, subdolo, stupido..come rivelare cose che ti sono state affidate nel privato. io non ci credo che tu non ne convenga.

questa non è insincerità........ma rispetto per l'altro.
per il suo privato, rispetto per la confidenza di cui ti ha messo a parte considerandoti amico. fosse pure una cazzata!

o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Febbraio 2008)

> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma sì.. vai tranquilla che tutto ciò è emerso più che abbondantemente... già all'epoca...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hai rotto i coglioni... ho pietà di te, in considerazione dell'età... altrimenti t'avrei già spianata per bene... mi hanno insegnato a rispettare le vecchie _tarampone_ con le corna... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatico...hai usato le mie stesse parole se avessi una madre così sai i calci nel culo....mar'61 anni...e stermi 51 anni che te ne pare?Mio dio che orrore...!!


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS... penso che basti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> SI MA HAI BELLAMENTE ROTTO IL CAZZO. CONTINUA PURE COMUNQUE VISTO CHE IL FORUM E' UN LIBERO LUOGO DI ESPRESSIONE.


a te non dico niente.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> *con le tue monotematiche hai rotto a tutti.*
> *ho aperto un tread.*
> 
> *io del nord leghista ti sfido , tu napoletana cacciata sulle pendici dell'etna.*
> ...


tu ... sei la solita buffoncella leghista.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensa che sta cretina ha 61 anni....dico 61...!!!



io saro' pazza, forse ... tu sei il buio assoluto (quello mentale).


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> ma porca troia a 61 anni - dico 61 - non trova nulla di meglio da fare che ripetere a nastro ... hai 5 figli ... fosse mia madre la farei internare
















   che bella mente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che sani principi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   complimenti.


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tesoro, mi sembri confusa.
> 
> 
> l'hai detto tu che siamo in pre......
> ...


 
l'unica terapia per certe persone è una buona ginnastica a due.. ma manco sa che vuol dire... vive di immaginazione neppure di ricordi


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Subito a servirti...post 162 nell'altro post...a chen..a oscuro gravissimo!!!!...capisco...pure questo lo potevi evitare....fedifrago!!!Vai a vedere poi dimmi se non è lei...magari è un altra marì..................!!!


sì quella con l'apostrofo.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> contatti privati, appunto!! ma non privati nel senso che riguardavano persone che si conoscevano di persona -o non solo. nei sotterranei lavoravano alla grande...
> c'era, e lo sai, un forum parallelo a quello ufficiale...


Mah per me si è sempre trattato di persone che mi conoscevano direttamente e che sapevano cose mie, o non sapevano e volevano per forza ficcare il naso. Sempre risolto (o cercato di) coi diretti interessati. Pettegolezzi se ne facevano tanti ma ho sempre ragionato con la MIA testa e mai dato retta a nessun avvertimento.


----------



## tatitati (19 Febbraio 2008)

bellamonella ha detto:


> LA FORTUNA E' CIECA
> MA LA SFIGA CI VEDE BENISSIMO


 
è per quello che la lingua ti è rimasta attaccata al lecca lecca...

ohibò sto forum che noia. vado a depilarmi.


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Intendevo non te la prendere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo Casa, sono d'accordo. Ma se dici una cosa a un amico/amica, e non parlo di conoscenza virtuale, ti dovresti fidare no? Che non le vada a raccontare alle persone sbagliate...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> MK2: cosa ti ha fatto AnnaA?
> 
> .......................................


Perché io ce l'ho con Anna? O lei con me? Si discuteva...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Febbraio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> è per quello che la lingua ti è rimasta attaccata al lecca lecca...
> 
> ohibò sto forum che noia. *vado a depilarm*i.


dove, dove....


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2008)

ellebi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. La prendi in culo dagli amici nella vita reale e vai a fidarti di persone virtuali? Se lo fai è giusto pagarne le conseguenze. Nessuno ti punta pistola per raccontare i tuoi cazzi schiacciando le dita su una tastiera.


 
Paghi sulla TUA pelle però, non su quella degli altri.


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> tu ... sei la solita buffoncella leghista.


 
e intanto marì non ha accettato la scommessa.

ancorata a questo forum per l'eternità 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























per la cronaca...la lega e gli indipendentisti siculi si sono coalizzati per le elezioni prossime venture


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e intanto marì non ha accettato la scommessa.
> 
> ancorata a questo forum per l'eternità
> 
> ...


Da te non accetto niente, le scomesse falle con la gente poco seria come te.

Stammi alla larga e non scherzare con me ... capisci? Comprendi?


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Da te non accetto niente, le scomesse falle con la gente poco seria come te.
> 
> Stammi alla larga e non scherzare con me ... capisci? Comprendi?


avevi paura perchè sapevi di perdere.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













lapalissiano, che delusione che sei.


----------



## Mari' (19 Febbraio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> avevi paura perchè sapevi di perdere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come ben disse Iago: Tu puzzi anche senza immondizia.


ricordi?
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=3799&page=2


----------



## Old Cat (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come ben disse Iago: Tu puzzi anche senza immondizia.
> 
> 
> che stile
> ...


----------



## Old smerciula (20 Febbraio 2008)

*pimpi e pimpe*

io invece mi sono fatta la pupu addosso e micio mi ha lasciata qui.

ma...invece di litigare perchè non fate la pace tutti ma proprio tutti...ora, da questo momento...si resetta tutto tutto e si comincia d'accapo.


si fa questo piccolo sforzo....ce la diamo una mano ?

vi prego..cosi è orribile....


----------



## Old chensamurai (20 Febbraio 2008)

smerciula ha detto:


> io invece mi sono fatta la pupu addosso e micio mi ha lasciata qui.
> 
> ma...invece di litigare perchè non fate la pace tutti ma proprio tutti...ora, da questo momento...si resetta tutto tutto e si comincia d'accapo.
> 
> ...


... non sono stato io a versare sangue per primo... ed ora, si va fino in fondo... li sterminerò tutti questi FARABUTTI...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2008)

E mo balla, balla  ... con i tuoi culi























http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=RLhyB4zuNvQ


----------



## tatitati (20 Febbraio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dove, dove....


 
ti piacerebbe saperlo eh?


----------



## Old Cat (20 Febbraio 2008)

smerciula ha detto:


> io invece mi sono fatta la pupu addosso e micio mi ha lasciata qui.
> 
> ma...invece di litigare perchè non fate la pace tutti ma proprio tutti...ora, da questo momento...si resetta tutto tutto e si comincia d'accapo.
> 
> ...


 
dillo alla tua amichetta marì 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















è un tantino addirata , che gran brutta figura di cacchina che ha fatto


----------

